# funniest thing you ever reeled in..?!?



## esox62

this is a good cabin fever thread also.what strange things have YOU reeled in.
about 30 yrs ago, fishing the bridge at ladue castin for catfish...i reeled in a glenn miller 45..it came in side to side like a bluegill.."i got sumpthin"..lol. we were all stoned to the bejesus...my buddy caught a sandal castin for pike in the cuyahoga , last year i took a pal to milton trollin for muskie and he got a half beer bottle..i know muskie guy has these beat...! what you got!?!?


----------



## firetiger08

a barbie fishingrod at tappan on a vibe


----------



## neocats1

I caught a chair at Chippewa Lake a few years back while catfishing.


----------



## MSmith2004

I have caught my fair shair of oddities in the cuyahoga, but i'd have to say number 1 would be hooking a bike. Didn't actually reel it in, it got away just before shore.


----------



## Lewzer

Used tampons and condoms in the Cuyahoga River at Cascade Valley.
Last time I went back there about 5 years ago.
Not the funniest but the nastiest.


----------



## rick karosa

my buddy reel in a big rock lol we thought it was a monster bass or walleye i laughed so hard i had tears


----------



## MadMac

Lewzer said:


> Used tampons and condoms in the Cuyahoga River at Cascade Valley.
> Last time I went back there about 5 years ago.
> Not the funniest but the nastiest.


Oh man. At first I thought you were going to say at WB. Thank goodness. I brought up, after a considerable fight, a large leather boot like you were in the barn. It was close to Rocksprings bridge.


----------



## icefisherman4life

i reel'd in a yard dart at long lake once...you know those deadly things you throw in the hoop for a game hahahaaaaaaa. i had to use gloves so i wouldnt get bit haaa.


----------



## jcustunner24

Last spring at my favorite private fishing hole I reeled in a ladder from a floating dock (about three feet in length). It wasn't that funny until I realized I was the third person to hook it and apparently the first to land it. Hooked to the top rung of the ladder were a Beetlespin and a Chartreuse spinner bait.


----------



## joe01

a tarp, I thought it was my fish of a life time.


----------



## Lewzer

> Oh man. At first I thought you were going to say at WB.


Thank goodness it wasn't WB is right. I was wading at the time in tennis shoes and shorts too.


----------



## Ohio Gas

A sack full of dead puppies at Berlin


----------



## Bulldawg

:B A couple years ago in the spring I was at Leesville musky fishing at one of my favorite spots on the lake throwing a sisson bait and something thumped the snot out of my sisson. Thought I had on a world record musky. Turned out I snagged a grass carp in the back. It turned out to be 48" long. I was kinda mad it wasnt a musky but at least I knew my hooks where sharp enough.


----------



## fisherman5567

Ohio Gas said:


> A sack full of dead puppies at Berlin


Man that is horrible, I bet you were suprised to see that! I once pulled in a rusty "leatherman" type tool


----------



## Narf Koscelmik

My Dad once reeled in a Gar when we were fishing at Presque Isle. That isn't that strange, I know, but the Gar apparently had struck someone elses line before his, and the other persons line was wrapped so tightly around the gar's mouth that it couldn't feed. My dad's hook had caught the line. So when we got it in we cut the other persons line free. We realized that we actually had saved that fish's life!


----------



## bassmastermjb

This would fall in the strangest thing I ever caught category.I used to fish a graveyard in Fairlawn back in the early 80's.One day I caught a 3 lb bass that was very strange.It had a norman sized head, but had 2 complete full sized bodies growing off of it side by side.Could have had 4 fillets off 1 fish,but I threw it back to make somebody elses day..........Mark

P.S. Ever notice every giant bass you catch only has 1 eye


----------



## bassmastermjb

Got another one, Back in the 70's we used to fish Fairport Harbor alot when the perch fishing was hot.We fished off the long pier like everybody else.My dad pulled in a nice perch and noticed the fish was caught before and still had the snelled hook hanging out of its mouth.My dad never caught the fish,his hook caught the loop of the other snelled hook.


----------



## Bluefinn

Perch fishing off 72nd I caught a pair of hip waders. Waves were 3 foot & we thought I had the next world record walleye. That thing fought like heck.


----------



## Fishin' Coach

> Used tampons and condoms in the Cuyahoga River at Cascade Valley.
> Last time I went back there about 5 years ago.
> Not the funniest but the nastiest.


When we used to surf fish off Sandy Hook Island in New Jersey those used to float in and land on the beach, the local use to call em condoms were "coney island whitefish" and tampon applicators were "beach whistles"

My favorites--

1. While steelhead fishing in Michigan, a friend of mine caught a stringer full of 1/2 decayed salmon that had been dead going on a month Im guessin...

2. While verticle jigging off the reefs on Erie my buddy reeled in an 8lb anchor with 2 foot of rope attached to it. We tol him he was snagged on the bottem and just snap it of, but he swore it was "moving" anfter 30min he got it up with 8lb test. 

3. 8 years ago while fishing the maumee I reeled in a shimano stridic, with a 7' ugly stick.

4. A few years ago, while fishing around the train trussle, (evidently there had been a train wreck earlier) we "caught" 2 pairs of pants and 3 suite jackets still in plastic, and last I snagged a teddy bear that when it surfaced looked like a wet decaying baby... that one took the cake.


----------



## Mr. Roostertail

While fishing in a drainage pond in a housing development in Columbus, I reeled in a dead skunk on a rebel minnow. I almost puked


----------



## preacherman

took someone walleye fishing for their first time a number of years ago. they hooked the mother of all walleyes and fought it for a good half hour. turned out it was one of those bricks with holes in it. the water flowing through them made for a very realistic fight.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

This did not happen to me but a guy I worked with. He and his son were fishing Pymatuning where he has a camp site with a small trailer on it. They were fishing for walleyes when his son hooked into a fish he thought was a super carp. when they got it to the boat a mans body came floating up., someone had drowned a week before, and they hooked into it. He didnt mind all the trouble he had getting someone to go to shore and notify the authorities, for years all he ever said about it was They Kept My F*^**^ Hot and Tot.
GOOD FISHING GUYS :F


----------



## pikemaven

While drift fishing Turtle Flambeau Flowage in Wisconsin, my son snagged a piece of line. He pulled on it and about 120 yards later, he recovered a complete rod and reel. Sadly, that was the most action we had that day.


----------



## Reel Thing

An opened can of campbells chicken noodle soup thru the ice on put in bay
and it fought nicely  
geowol


----------



## wave warrior

3-4 years ago i was trolling tappen when the "biggun'" hit!!!faught like crazy!!! got it to the boat..cowl/engine cover for a 65 hp johnson!!!


----------



## Robert Woodson

I brought in the best part of two mud-filled concrete blocks I slack snagged in a turn while trolling at probably better than twenty feet deep on Long lake well off the mouth of the Snakey and kinda towards T's Baitshop Landing. They fought and moved like a bottom hugging monster cat....still it seemed like I kept gaining line, so I stayed on it, what a battle! It took a long time to land them, and, I'm sure my Ex and our daughter were impressed, when I did get them boated I treated them like a trophy and brought them ashore for bragging rights. Biggest catch of the day by far! From before his ownership, but they are probably still at T's (LOL). That was probably ten years ago, my eight year old son wasn't born yet, and my daughter was about six or seven.
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron 
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## wannabe

I have landed many lures and a reel in the cuyahoga at monroe falls dam, a pair of pants behind the golf course in the valley. I also caught my sister in the chin on a fake frog,she says it was my fault but I think she was hungry.And I thought I lost all my lures when I was a kid, I think my sister might have somethings to confess.


----------



## Robert Woodson

You gotta love that old 30lb. Lynch Line.
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## mrphish42

My buddies and I were bass fishing on Lake Griffin,,,,, Near Leesurg . Desided one night to fish for the slab crappiesthis lake also produced.....Three of us dippin minnows under a bobber in the glow of the coleman lanterns. Ah what great night. After catching several huge crappies. my bobber went down at the edge lighted area. As I raised my rod up. something 3ft long came out of water and was shaking all over the place.. My buddy shouted "moccasin" and you could have heard a pin drop. Then all "hell" broke loose. as the pole landed on the dock with this creature still very unhappy to be attached to it land beside us...... Today, it still remains the largest fresh water eel I ever caught....... Jon Sr.


----------



## Bobinstow90

Last spring, made first ever trip to Port Clinton to trying jiggin for eyes. My buddy hooks a 25" carp.....that was dead. Was his big fish for the year.


----------



## Spaniel235

I was bass fishing in Florida a few years ago. I hooked into the big one. Played it for about 20 minutes but it wouldn't come up. When it finally did, I had a gallon clorox jug.


----------



## capt S

one day while fishing north of west sister a customer of mine grabed a bottom bouncer rod that was bent in half. she was fighting this thing like we were tuna fishin. eventually some ones drift sock came up to the surface. that was a surprise. I also caught a four foot by four foot piece of shrink rap while jigging my rapala ice fishin last year off of catawba. Man did that thing fight!!!!!


----------



## Nipididdee

A 3lb largemouth with no lips...no kidding! All hard mouth.

I also caught a loose stringer with about 20 lbs worth of live catfish- it swam wherever it wanted for 20 minutes- left right up down- I was expecting a true sea monster to arise.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## leeabu

1. At Tippie Dan in Michingan salmon fishing a hammer. The guys called it my hammerhead salmon. 
2. At dale Walborn a large garbage bag with a very large dog in it. Must hav been thrown off the bridge at Price road. 
3. Cuyahoga river a fishing rod with an Ambassader reel that was very corroded.


----------



## Troy Dave

While trolling for walleye in Munuscong Bay I caught a mop squeeggee. The harder I pulled the harder it fought. I had trhee people telling me how to land it, what a hoot.


----------



## cedar1

drifting for smallies out of Geneva, reeled up a brand new 6'6" St. Croix Legend w/ Spirex reel


----------



## Wormdunker69

Fishing at Pleasant Lake a number of years ago and caught a dollar bill.


----------



## JIG

Trollin Pine lake we snagged a rod and reel with a live trout on the end. Mudd Puppy would be the second.


----------



## Fish2day

Berlin 2005 crappie fishing. About 15 nice slabs and ONE TOUPE'


----------



## buckipicker

Bass fishing in South Carolina, had an alligator surface and mouth it and take it under. Gator just sunk down and did not move. Neither did I....Didn't want to have that fight on my hands. He let go of the lure after about 5 minutes.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Berlin 2005 crappie fishing. About 15 nice slabs and ONE TOUPE'
__________________
signed by Dave 



That's the funniest one yet.How did you prepare the hairy clam?


----------



## Mac

Pymatuning Causeway, many years ago, I caught a minnow bucket with about 2 dozen live minnows in it and had a metal stringer attached to it with 2 live walleye on it.


----------



## guppygill

Fishing Catawba Pier one night, a fish pulled in someones brand new rod and reel. After several hours he left, lo and behold, I hook the rod and a sheepshead was on the end of the line.


----------



## RichsFishin

I've been snagged in the back with a rooster tail by a buddy in a row boat. I've caught a Zebco 33 at Charles Mill and seen a kid when I was younger catch his sister in the eye while trying to cast out. He didn't look behind him so he kept tuggin and tuggin and tuggin. Pritty sure she lost her eye ....Rich


----------



## BigDaddy300

A lantern trolling at Mosquito. A big piece of decorative glass jigging at Mosquito. A radio at LaDue. A rod and reel from the Grand off the long wall. A rope with a new 15# anchor attached from Salt Fork.


----------



## icehuntR

years ago caught a rod & reel off of Lonz Winery ,been in the water too long were junk.A piece of mono, pulled it in hand over hand got a nice bomber long A . Dad & I at Hinkely Lake just in casting range are a bunch of fishing lures floating in the water - after many cast we "hooked" them all . Seemed to be home made wooden lures like creek chub [2] -- [1] like river runt --& [1] is a mirrolure . worst for last - 1st time on charter hooked the hat off the guy next to me . he wisely moved away from me after that &I paid alot more attention to what I was doing. My Dad hooked a rock just north of Kelleys 1984? we thought he had a monster eye finally gets it under the boat when I realize something quite not right- he's pooped I reeled it in the rest of the way Boy was he pissed it was a flipping rock.I wanted to keep it[made it into a joke trophy which I didn't tell him] made me toss it back in. Its was the size of bowling ball.


----------



## ledslinger

i caught a rubber boot in tionesta creek---just like in the cartoons

while trolling for salmon in lake ontario a guy ate a bannana and thew the peel overboard and it hit the downrigger cable---after an hour with no hit on that rigger we pulled the line and the peel went down 150 ft of cable came off at the downrigger ball and got hooked on the spoon 

Bannanas on a boat ARE bad luck!


----------



## corndawg

A few years ago a couple of buddies and I were at Spencer lake catfishing. My one friend laid his tackle bag (the kind that is worn like a belt) that was filled with bass lures and catfish gear on shore. On his first cast with his Ugly stick spooled with 14 LB test, he hooked his tackel bag and shot it half way across the lake. We were all laughing hysterically. It must of sounded strange to the other people fishing the lake that night because until then it was very quite. Luckily for him the bag was still hooked and he was able to reel it back in. Funniest thing I ever saw.


----------



## wargoth

Occasionally, while trolling, for no reason whatsover, a Storm Wiggle Wart will lose its "grip" on the water and pop to the surface for a moment or two before diving back down. Not just once, but on SEVERAL occasions while on my old man's boat, this has happened just as a seagull was scanning that particular piece of water.

I'll tell ya, them suckers have got some serious fight in them... Taste like crap though, so we always make sure to release them...


----------



## Bobinstow90

ledslinger said:


> i caught a rubber boot in tionesta creek---just like in the cartoons
> 
> while trolling for salmon in lake ontario a guy ate a bannana and thew the peel overboard and it hit the downrigger cable---after an hour with no hit on that rigger we pulled the line and the peel went down 150 ft of cable came off at the downrigger ball and got hooked on the spoon
> 
> Bannanas on a boat ARE bad luck!



ledslinger......this is absolute truth.

My pop used to fish Tionesta Creek....near the Allegheny River. He lost a boot there around 69-70. 

His sister had a place near Tionesta. Mom and dad would go there for a month or so during the summer/fall. Mom wanted her "hair done" so pop dropped her someplace near Tionesta......and went fishing to kill time. 10/16/70 he caught a 30" northern there in the hour mom was getting her hair done.

Thats not a big fish.....but it was to pop. I still have the pic with him and the fish. 

Absolutely no idea how mom's hair looked!


----------



## wargoth

The mention of Tionesta is amusing to me, as I have been going there to camp and waterski my entire life (36 years) however, in all of that time, I have never once fished there... go figure...


----------



## Shawn Philbrick

fishing the portage river, near the drawbridge...catfishing.

I hooked a channel cat on a hunk of salad shrimp on the bottom... After having already caught 20 or more, this one felt funny...so I'm thinking I got the grandaddy now....

It surfaces, and it has something hanging off of it, so I don't try and lift it for fear of breaking the line.....no net, so I reach under the water and grab a chain...

a metal stringer chain.....and 13 more channel cats...all alive. The way they were clipped on, was kind of interesting. Instead of going through the gills, the guy had poked a hole through the lower lip and run the clips through there...I guess that way he didn't get barbed trying to clasp it...

but it was a small stringer, and overloaded, and apparently broke at the link that he had it tied on.

I figured I had my share at this point.... and a new stringer


----------



## wave warrior

BigDaddy300 said:


> A lantern trolling at Mosquito. A big piece of decorative glass jigging at Mosquito. A radio at LaDue. A rod and reel from the Grand off the long wall. A rope with a new 15# anchor attached from Salt Fork.


if that anchor was in 32 feet of water off the point by the dam ITS MINE!!!!  lost TWO there in 2 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Fat Bill

We were fishing on Mullet Lake in northern Michigan. Before my brother-in-law tossed in the anchor, I told him to tie off the "bitter end" then had to explain what it was. After fishing that area for about an hour, we were about to move and my brother-in-law pulled in the anchor. Wrapped around our anchor was the "bitter end" of another anchor. I now have two anchors.


----------



## dtigers1984

Two years ago a friend and I were trolling hot n tots. My buddy lost a brand new gold/black on a rock hump. We made another pass over it later in the day, and I brought in a huge wad of fishing line. In the middle of it is a brand new gold/black hot n tot. My friend was about to reclaim his lure, until I pointed out that it had the wrong color of fishing line tied to it, and was not actually his lure! What are the odds?

I also pulled in a rod and reel in the same area. The reel was junk, but the rod cleaned up real nice.


----------



## JK1912

vertical jigging at clendening off of the bridge reeled in a lid to a pot.


----------



## ledslinger

Bobinstow90 said:


> ledslinger......this is absolute truth.
> 
> My pop used to fish Tionesta Creek....near the Allegheny River. He lost a boot there around 69-70.


bob

that was about the time i hooked it--- just above the bar at kelletville---black golashes type--right foot i think---i caught many fish in the "refriderator hole" on salmon creek---not very scenic!

we also caught a long handled paint roller next to the light at middleground shoal and a bicycle at west dock that a friend still rides today


----------



## fisherman5567

I purposely hooked a bicycle in buck creek in springfield, fixed it up and rode it for a while. I used a 10/0 hook connected to a peice of wire.....i dont think that constitutes rod and reel


----------



## fishingguy

Back in the 70's my buddies and I went ice fishing at put-in-bay. We were in a shanty and had caught nothing. We were jigging and all of a sudden my buddy hooks one. Fought that thing like crazy, came out of the hole and it was a coke can with Louis Tiant (pitcher for the tribe at the time) picture lookin right at us with a great big smile! Hillarious! Never forget it.


----------



## I_WALL_I

Last year at piedmont my better half pulled in a brand new net while trolling for eye... fished a tourney at salt fork and my partner pulled in a pole he lost the year before!(matched his other 4) My best was snagging a beaver while bass fishing in Oklahoma- he fought like crazy, but left me alone after that...


----------



## The One

Last year off the shortwall at Fairport Harbor was casting spoons with 6lb test when a gull flew into my slackline on a cast. It tangled itself up and I manged to drag it in. I pulled it up the wall and onto the pier and as I was attempting to untangle it, it bit me twice in the same spot before I wised up and grabbed it by the beak.

When I was a kid a friend had a big bite set the hook and as he was reeling in his fish, saw it was a long black wriggling thing and had a change of heart. He decided to cut his line about 20yds from shore only to have the large stick he hooked float by. He was deathly afraid of snakes.

I had another friend out west who hooked a dead decaying salmon in the mouth. We called him the skeletor master after that. Fish would swim up and die at his feet.


----------



## ledslinger

my friend got a car mat hooked in the center---weird fight

another friend got a rubber discharge hose at avon and fought it for a half hour

2 of us saw really good marks at 12 ft down on a flasher unit while ice fishing---neither one of us caught anything for a half hour and realized it was the second echo return of the minnow bucket at 6 ft


----------



## elyriacat

2 summers ago while perching near airport reef my father lost his old metal heavy as hell 1950's perch rod over the side. This vintage rod of days of lore was a gift from my mother just that year at christmas, she had searched everywhere for this rod and finally found one. Alast now it was gone, because of Dad's patented No hands, rod resting on back of boat style of fishing. Now let me tell you this man can fish for hours, rip the lips of of every perch in the western basin, crack rods in half while hook setting walleye of the the hard top, to put it nicely, a finese fisherman he is not. However after 20 minutes of vertical jigging with a snagging treble in 40 feet of water, my father somehow brings up HIS rod and reel. Yet in his true fashion the spreader tied to it was skunked


----------



## baby blue

These are good.. interesting reading. 
I was trolling for muskies over 30' of water. Hooked into something and reeled in a Bagley DB-03 hot tiger that tangled in my lure. Pulled in the bait, ,then line, up popped an old rod with an ABU garica reel. Best part is the rod was still in the rod holder. It was one of those screw clamp rod holders. Fish ripped it right off the boat. The Bagley had nice teeth marks in it.. still have the bait. Those baits only run around 15' so probably a nice muskie won this battle. 
BB


----------



## lunder

Fishing at Eastbranch some years ago a friend and I caught a rod and reel, then a tackle box and some other gear. All in a small area in about 13-15 feet of water. Then I remembered two guys capsized a small boat and one of them drowned a week or so before. It all went back in the water. RIP.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Good Ones Guys!
When fishing in the Canadian wilderness we were at a good walleye lake. Few people have ever been there... Anyways I was jigging and hit something and set the hook. It was really hard to real in and I though I had a pike. Turns out it was a scooper to get water out of the boat LOL!


----------



## minnowseinetackle

My Dad caught a car, I believe it had been stolen, out the Findlay Reservoir in the 70's. He had the option of keeping the fish, but said they were too small and to leave them in there so they could get bigger.
The funniest thing I reeled in was a turtle out of the Blanchard River...Very Unexpected! My kids on the other hand though it was great!!


----------



## BigDaddy300

wave warrior said:


> if that anchor was in 32 feet of water off the point by the dam ITS MINE!!!!  lost TWO there in 2 weeks!!!!!


Sorry bud but this was at the other end of the lake up in a no wake zone. If it had been from that area you would have gotten one of those back


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05

I just had to contribute to this one!

Last spring, I was pike fishing the Tuscarawas River in the Dover area. I was casting a Rogue out into the current and was having a few pike follow it in now and then. On one particular cast, I was pulling the rogue through a slack pool when I felt some weight on the other end. Now, it's not unusual to catch junk in the Tusc., but I was quite surprised to pull in a heavily-used glass marijuana bong complete with rubber tubing (which my hooks were lodged into). I laughed and laughed about it, then threw it in the nearest trash can.


----------



## jshbuckeye

I dropped a spinning rod and reel in 30 ft of water on erie the next pass i cought it. I was ready to go home then lol


----------



## CoolWater

Shopping cart, Swan Creek, Toledo, Ohio, circa 2001.


----------



## k_redball

caught 2 poles in pymatuning both still usable. one i rigged up and caught a walleye on it the same trip. also caught a rod in my pond(my cousin lost it about 6-7ys before) but it wasnt usable. his dad payed 50 bucks for it the day before . also at pymy, ive snagged numerous logs with lures and jigheads still snagged to them.


----------



## leadcorebean

was the one from pyma an okuma with leadcore? i lost one by the state park area on what i thought was fish and it ripped it out of my holder.. so at that point i got mad a threw in the holder in after the rod so they could be together again.. i caught a pair of jeans at berlin im just happy no legs were inside


----------



## Fat Bill

I doubt if this counts but........ I used to live at Berlin. ( Happiest days of my life, but if momma's not happy, no one is happy.) In the late summer when the kids were young and the water was receeding, we would take the old john boat out and scavenge for lures, etc. In the bays around the Bonner Rd. boat ramp, we would find the willows looking like Christmas trees with decorations on them. Jigs, sinkers, etc. Its been 25 years since I moved from there and I still haven't bought a wire leader. We found lures, sinkers, anchors, and even a brass propeller. I loved that time of year. Not so much as what we found/caught but the times I spent with my kids.


----------



## PapawSmith

The thread title asks for "Funniest" well this isn't funny but it's strange, no sick. In 1994 I was running a project in Chicago and got invited by a couple of the Masons on the job to go snagging salmon off the piers downtown (legal then). We went down one night and had been fishing for about three hours. It was colder than hell, and about midnight, and we were catching nothing so we were about to leave when I hooked something. I was excited, like you always are, thought I had a nice fish at first but soon realized that I had simply snagged some type of debris. When I landed it we could not figure out in the dark what it was so all four of us pulled out Bic lighters to to provide light. UNFREAKINBELIEVABLE! A sealed clear medical bag with an aborted fetus, and all its accompanyments, inside. We were all half drunk and you can never imagine how that freaked us out. No one wanted to touch it, anymore, (because we al did when it was dark) so we left it on the pier. We notified the law when we got off the pier and it turns out that a company that was responsable for the disposal of medical waste had been caught, several months earlier, dumping this waste several miles offshore in Lake Michigan. Apparently it had been slowly washing ashore for some time.
Try not to remember this story next time you filet your Lake Erie Walleye. Unfortunatly, occasionally, this type of crap happens in the name of making a profit.


----------



## 1catdaddy1

I was fishing c.j. brown a few years back and ended up snagging a sock someone had lost,yeah,I know that's not that funny,but when my fishing partner caught the match for it a couple of hours later we were laughing our butts off!


----------



## All Eyes

Years ago my brother reeled in a half rotten deer leg fishing the Tusc. river and also a rubber pop-tart squeaky dog's toy.


----------



## Fishers of Men

I brought up a 44 cal. bangstick off a 30' reef complex off Stuart fla. with a live round in it back in the 80's.
Same area but in shallower, I hooked on to a 25hp evinrude outboard in 22' and could see it clearly, went down and tied a line to it, brought it up, went home, tore it down immediately, had to replace the coils, pulled plugs, blew an air compressor thru it, fired right up. I still have it!


----------



## k_redball

hey, leadcore i dont believe it was yours b/c these were baitcasting and neither had leadcore


----------



## barefoot boy

Not funny, but still:
Several years back, before the Edgewater pier fell into the lake, my wife and I were doing some overnight fishing. About 9:30, a fish pulled one of my rods into the water, not my best, but a good one, nonetheless. I was a bit down the entire evening, until around 4:00 in the morning. My wife gets a bite and starts to pull it in. When her hook comes up, it's attached to a fishing line. As we retrieved the line, attached to the other end, is the rod I lost over 6 hours before. I don't remember what else we caught, that night, but this was the best catch.


----------



## Tall cool one

Fishing in the LMR in SW Oh when I was 13 I hooked something in a pool I'd been fishing all summer and knew there were no big snags. I waded in,ran my hand down the line to the lure and pulled. It was hooked in the back of a guys' hand.Obviusly ,very dead. Found another guy in the GMR.was lucky enough not to hook him,he was just washed up on the bank,TC1


----------



## bigfish73

One day fishing in a pond I pulled out a dead dog with all of its fur gone.


----------



## leadcorebean

the chances would be slim but would be something to laugh about.. thanks though


----------



## yonderfishin

It wasnt me but I was there, funny story so I had to tell it. While sucker fishing in the pine river in Michigan my brother always set the hook extremely hard, literally ripping the line out of the fishes mouth usually. We joked about how he was gonna rip the lips right off the fish. Well, sure enough once he got a bite and yanked the rod up like a power lifter, feeling nothing on the other end he reeled the line in held up the hook and ther was a partial pair of fish lips hanging from the hook. No joke, he ripped the lips right off the fish. I almost fell in the river I was laughing so hard.


----------



## KWILSON512

No real stories to tell here but I Caught a baby diaper at 72nd a couple of years back and my brother snagged a condom with a spinnerbait at Wallace.


----------



## ncraft150

At Portage Lakes a few summers ago I was skipping under a boat house and pulled out a full unopend can of Budwieser. Someone must have been drinking in the boat house and dropped it in the lake. Catching myself in the face last year was pretty interesting also.


----------



## BrianSipe17

Years ago on Erie, my dad (very accident prone and clumsy) went to set the hook nice n hard on a walleye with his brand new Bass Pro/Mitchell bait caster my mom got him for christmas ($100 item, which for my family was a whole lot of money)... anyways, the setup goes flying into the lake. I later snagged it to safety, which seems a common occurence on this thread!

Another time, dad hooked one of those old Unispin rod and reels. You know, the ones with the release on the back of the rod. Those are classics and made my favorite rod for a long time.


----------



## Seaturd

Beaver Lake, Ontario Canada in about 1975 I caught an old tackle box full of flatfish and lazy ikes with the hooks rusted off. I cleaned em up and put new hooks on them and used them for a couple of years until my tackle box got stolen. My buddy caught an old trolling rod/reel in the same area.

I can still remember my Aunt Grace catching an eel. She was in her 70's i'd guess (i was about 14) and was mostly blind. She'd row the boat out about 50 yds and pan fish. She hooked that eel and somehow got it into the boat with her - screaming and hollering like crazy. My uncle got another boat out there and clubbed the thing to death with an oar - my aunt had no idea what she had caught but she knew it was big and she didn't want it in the boat with her.


----------



## snake69

Here's a similar story to many heard on here, but it was funny back then. Many years ago, I took my nephew and my two boys fishing at Berlin. I had bought my nephew a new, but cheap pole to fish with. He baits it and they all take off to play. Sometime later out of the corner of my eye, I see this pole which was laid on the ground, shoot out into the abyss! Bye bye new pole. About 3 hrs later, someone catches a fish, and lo and behold, it's attached to the new rod that had disappeared hrs earlier. My kids and nephew still bring this up from time to time.


----------



## creekcrawler

Whenever you lose a rod, tie a metal stringer on another rod with all the clasps open and start casting. My bud's grandfather's tip- helpe dhim get his rod back after a sheepshead took it.

I remember years back a high school field trip was netting small fish and stuff
below thert82 dam on the 'Hoga. A girl found a duffel bag with a .30cal machine gun in it! Police took it. I woulda kept it fer sure!


----------



## esox62

heck i forgot about 7th grade camp. told my buddy to quit standing behind me when i cast and guess what, he wouldnt listen. hooked his ear with a gob of nightcrawlers on it. cut the line and walked up to the camp office. on the way we pass two black girls..." dag, dat boy got a worm in his ear"..lolol.


----------



## cleansweep

a pair of glasses at skeeter


----------



## shroomhunter

An Old Pal minnow bucket fishing a point at Piedmont! What a fight, I released it unharmed for another to enjoy. A Quantum spinning combo at Piedmont and another spinning combo at P-Hill spillway, man those blade baits will catch anything!


----------



## fish master

well lets see i'v caught a rock a tire a couple of shoes. any one mi:B ssing a water shoe from milton and a white tennis shoe from skeeter there still there roaming free.catch and release.:S


----------



## snake69

Fishmaster,
Not big enough for a wall mount?


----------



## fish master

nope the shoes where not keepers little under weight. they kinda looked sick to. i think they had athalets foot or something.......................


----------



## fish master

free pericings
UOTE=esox62;579094]heck i forgot about 7th grade camp. told my buddy to quit standing behind me when i cast and guess what, he wouldnt listen. hooked his ear with a gob of nightcrawlers on it. cut the line and walked up to the camp office. on the way we pass two black girls..." dag, dat boy got a worm in his ear"..lolol.[/QUOTE]


----------



## elyriacat

So I posted earlier about my father jigging up his perch rod. Well the master was at it again. This past weakend my father and I were at fletchers pond ice fishing. I happened to knock the ice scoop into the lake, but not to worry. My dad tied on a vibe and in about 2 minutes jigged up the scoop. He hooked it through a hole in the ladle. He said it is the only thing he has ever caoght on a vibe


----------



## CARP 104

Great Thread!

-At O'shaugnessy reservior in central Ohio I caught a fold out chair while throwing a crankbait through busting shad, really thought I had the monster bass for a split second. 

-Have caughten huge turtles on 3 different occasions. 1 huge snapper in a local pond, another huge snapper in a Delaware Lake bass tournament, and a soft-shelled turtle in a local quarry.

-Have caughten many plastic bags, lures, wads of line, and rocks, and several other things I can't even remember.


----------



## BuckeyeFisherman

Last summer I was fishing at Mosquito around dusk. Bats were flying around by where I was fishing. Well I felt something hit my lure a split second before it hit the water. As I was reeling it in, I felt something furiously moving on the other end. I got it to about 2 feet of me when I realized it was a bat... it must've used it's echo location to "see" something in the air and thought it was an insect or something. Odd...


----------



## For my Son

I caught a bat also. I didnt realize it was a bat (looked like a clump of leaves) until it bit me while I was trying to "clean" it off the lure. I always have a lantern with me now when I fish late evenings. LOL


----------



## KI Jim

My personal oddest was 2- 9" perch at the same time......on the same hook!

About 35 years ago, my Dad and I were fishing Pymatuning, he feels weight on his line and reels it in...he has a fishing line...so we hand over hand the line in and he brings up a pretty nice rod with a good condition Mitchell 300 on it.....we feel something on the other end of the line and bring it in....turns out to be a 22" walleye!....not done yet....the pole turned out to be my uncle's (my Dad's brother) who lost it the week before! We gave him the rod & reel....but not the fish


----------



## Breakaway

How about a opened five foot beach umbrella, north end of skeeter. Talk about a fight.


----------



## Steel Cranium

A big "spawn bag" (condom) on a small "spawn bag" (salmon eggs).

While trolling the creek bed at Ladue, snagged bottom and was able to pull the snag. Once retrieved, I found the same exact color and size rebel firetiger thin-bodied crankbait hooked to the one I was using. The chances of hooking another bait are low, but the exact bait has to be pretty rare. Too bad I don't play the lottery.

Seagulls on little cleos casting for steelies on the Erie shoreline.

A duck that dove for a rubber worm in a Wellington-area campground. Was chewed out by a lady passing by for harassing wildlife.

A bat on a black jitterbug.

A dead deer in the rocky. Thought it was snag until it came toward me a bit when trying to break the line. Was able to break the line before it bottomed out about 10' from shore.


----------



## barefoot boy

Caught a green frog on a Doug Hannon Snakebait. The lure was bigger than the frog and he swallowed it almost all the way.


----------



## snake69

Two years ago, I had just bought a drift sock ($38 *the day before*) and wasn't used to using it, obviously. I'm anchored maybe 50-60' south of the causeway at Berlin. Well, I pull up anchor and decide to move. Tried to give it throttle and it acted pretty strange, at least compared to how it always acted before. Finally I give it full throttle..after a few seconds hesitation, it finally lunges forward, and only after a loud crack did I realize that the line on the sock had broke loose. I put a spoon on and tried for 20 minutes or better to find it to no avail. So.....I'm still waiting to hear someone say they found one. Can't recall if it was yellow or blue... So if you're ever in the area and think you've got that monster cat, you may get a surprise..


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Was fishing Mosquito a few years ago, trolling on the South End , while trolling from the cemetary North up about where the Red Barn was, the Rod bent in half , shucks a snag, but this snag is moving, reeled in a long handle Fishing net, I still use it today for Crappies.
:F GOOD FISHING GUYS :F


----------



## millerlgt22

once wile fishing on a lake in IL my buddie wasnt watching where he was casting and i was hooked in the head by two of the three trebles of his muskie lure. 
another time i snagged a bomber a and new quantum tour baitcaster on a st croix legend elite rod. had to love that one till i snaged the dead guy the DNR was serching for on the other side of the lake 
another time was taking a leak and buddie snaged my butt cheeks together lol that was a blast getting to the hospital


----------



## barefoot boy

Several years back, a bunch of us went to East Branch for an early spring outing. One of the guys was sitting in a lawn chair casting out. As he brought his rod back, he hooked his paper lunch bag, complete with lunch. He casted forward and put his lunch about 50 feet into the lake.


----------



## EDD

Casting off a bridge on an inlet in Florida for tarpon that were moving threw ,a pelican swooped down and grabed my shinny lure getting the line tangled around it's feet. So I was fighting this pelican in the air and on the water for about ten minutes , till my line broke . surf rod , 25# line


----------



## One Legged Josh

An oil burning lantern in the Black river and a catfish rod/reel in Charles mills lake. Oh, and a canadian goose @ Ashland Lake gun club.


----------



## cutmdown247

a couple years ago we my unlce and i were bass fishing at salt fork back in a shallow cove, i was throwin a firetiger rapala and i caught a 5lb catfish. hit it soon as the lure hit the water. i thought it was a 10lb bass till i got it to the boat. it was still fun to bring in....


----------



## LJACKSON36

I can finally add to this post. While fishing the wall at the Edgewater Marina I drop my line straight down off the wall and i caught a Rock Bass. Well i figured they may be a couple more down there, so i dropped the line down again and I was jigging the worm and all of a sudden i got resistance on the line and my little ultralite pole bent double, i started reeling but there was nothing tugging back on the other end just dead weight. So when i got it up it was a lantern that apperently someone had kicked in the water within the last couple nights as it was in perfect condition and the glass didn't even have a crack in it. Now i dont have to go out and buy one.


----------



## dgfish

My father always would tell me about a guy who would always tell the typical "fish stories", you know the biggest of anything he had ever seen. Well, my dad was finally able to top his story. He told him about the lantern that he caught, the crazy thing is that the lantern was still lit when he pulled it out. The guy, obviously said my dad was full of it. My dad then told him that "if you take a few pounds off of those fish, I'll blow out that lantern". Classic!


----------



## ohiojmj

A 200# drift fisherman on the other side of the boat while at Ocean Isle Beach, NC. Our hooks got locked together. I set the hook and hollered that I must have a huge one. Dude on other side of boat hollers, I got a big one two. One of the mates rained on our parade and said you got eache other....I was in tears laughing so hard. I've a picture of my catch somewhere around....


----------



## caml1420

A couple weeks ago, I was feedin' chicken livers to the local channel cats, and decided to move one of my rods to a different location. So I was reeling in my rig, just rippin' it across the surface, and the liver got smacked --- by a largemouth bass.


----------



## Snakecharmer

My uncle was fishing up in the Pigeon Lake area of Ontario during the opening of walleye season. there were boats anchored everywhere on this river. Well my uncle thought he hooked a big muskie..He fought it for about 30 minutes and ended up catching a 180# scuba diver in the back...The diver had been in the river cutting over the fishermans rigs and lures and putting them in a sack....Talk about a scumbag........


----------



## bassmaniac

A couple years ago I fished the Lake Erie Gold Series with a buddy from this site, his handle is Tee. We were looking to finish our limit in Sandusky Bay. Tim was throwing a white crankbait and I guess seagulls like white. That bird grabbed that bait just as Tim was trying to jerk it away from it and hooked it. He flew that bird like a kite for a little while reeling it in so he could get his bait back. We got the bird to the boat but I don't think we got that hook out of it's beek. I can't remember, I was laughing to hard.


----------



## BigCatDaddy

Few years back fishing a local farm pond where i grew up! Me and a buddy wuz night fishing throwing black topwater ghost! I made one long cast and well didnt here the bait hit the water, before i could start to reel my pole it began to raise toward the sky! I was like what the heck! So i did what any one would have done! I set the hook and about five feet from me out of the sky dropped this huge owl! That thing like to ate me up! It was crazy he evidentally plucked my lure right out of the sky! That is almost the craziest thing i have caught! Fishing a drop of from the boat one night, the fog settled in and got pretty dark suddenly something slammed into the boat and to our suprise it was a full size couch floating upright down the river!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

Snakecharmer said:


> My uncle was fishing up in the Pigeon Lake area of Ontario during the opening of walleye season. there were boats anchored everywhere on this river. Well my uncle thought he hooked a big muskie..He fought it for about 30 minutes and ended up catching a 180# scuba diver in the back...The diver had been in the river cutting over the fishermans rigs and lures and putting them in a sack....Talk about a scumbag........


ahhaha thats crazy but hear are a few of mine 

once my dad and i were fishing the bubble out at erie and this guy was white bass fishing a said he had just lost a pole so after a while of hooking up with whites the guys leave a my dad puts ona spoon draging across the bottom fisrt cast bring a up a nice berkly lighting rod and a shamono reel on it i have also caught a fair share of turtels i have caught like 3-4 rods and reels one time me and a friend was cat fishing a he told me he had one and then my line started puilling turned out we both hooked the same cat fish in teh mouth it was weird 

the best had to be my dad has a problem hooking people he has hooked me quit a few times in the back of the head but this opne toped it he was fishing out at milton and he was thowing a jerk bait under the bridge when casted and his friend just screamed and both of the hooked went up his noise and went throw his nosie and he just had this husky jerk hanging from his noise they went to the er and they took it out but i guess blood was just every were in my dad boat


----------



## clfew

I was fishing at Chippewa Lake a few years ago, casting a fake perch lure. I cast and waited to see a splash where it landed, nothing? Where did it land? I got a shock when it was pulling me skyward, a seagull. I had to reel that bird in to get it unhooked, and he wasnt happy about it. CATCH AND RELEASE Last week my son was cat fishing and snagged a tree and lost everything, casts his second pole and while slowly reeling it in he snags something again, but this time its the eyelet of the weight on the line he lost with a 2 lb cat still on it. GOOD FISHING


----------



## c. j. stone

NOt sure if this is an active thread or not but I once caught an old boot in McGilligut's Pond! It fought like hell too!


----------



## leeabu

A clown fish!


----------



## ledslinger

a guy i know netted a northern in canada and hoisted it into the boat when it started flopping---he reached down and hooked up his thumb with the lure---he reached down with his other hand and hooked that up too with the flopping northern---they had to kill the fish and take him to the hospital


----------



## cmiller

I was fishing the falls behind giant eagle 8 yrs ago. A friend of mine was fishing above the falls. Didn't catch anything from the cement platform by McD's. He casted below the falls and way out there past me. Some duck got his feet wraped 'round the line. A police officer saw this. Came over to him. I reeled in my line and met up with them. Explained to the officer what happened because I was a witness. Anyways, Officer understood and helped us get the duck free. 

After the release I asked him, So, What do you first thaught what happened? He said animal abuse. I told him Animal abuse? I jokingly told him nope. We call that is Live Kite flying. We had a good laugh.


----------



## shorebound

fishing a rock lines shore at berlin got a bite fish took off and snapped my line anout 20 mins later another bit got the fish in this time was a 9in perch with two twister tails in its lip 
the other one was caught a 21 inch walleye by the loop in a snelled hook it had swallowed and broke the line of some one els that was luck if i ever seen it


----------



## closing time

my dad and i were trolling shad raps on pymy and i snagged a 9 inch long muskie shad type lure. the thing is i somehow snagged it in the eye of the lure so it dove and made for a very realistic fight


----------



## Day81

I caught a blue gill that was eaten by a bass as soon as it took my bait.


----------



## iceberg

brand new extend a handle net still had the stickers on it-im still using it today LOL


----------



## tyrus3k

I was fishing a neighborhood pond when I was 10 and got my line tangled around the foot of a canadian goose. I had no knife and 50lb braided spider wire. This thing was flying all over and a pissed off neighbor is chucking firewood at me and cussing while i'm trying to save my pole from being ripped out of my hands. Finally after a couple minutes the line somehow came off his foot, man what a fight that was.


----------



## Gabmstr

A few years ago we all went fishing at Silver Creek. We set up on a picnic table. We had a few chairs but I had to sit at the picnic table, so we off set everything to one side so when I would cast, I wouldn't hit anyone. Hubby, decided he was not in any danger of this! I went to cast, and when I did, I noticed something on the end of my line! I put my hand above my eyes and squinted to see what it was before it hit the water. I said, "What the H___ was that?" I looked behind me and there stands my husband glarrring at me with his hat still on his head. He had his sunglasses resting on his visor of his hat. They were gone. Oh, that's what that was! We all laughed so hard we were practically in tears.


----------



## bowmaniac

One night me and my brother were fishing the 224 causeway at berlin.He hooked into what he thought was a fish,reeled it in and it was a practically brand new spinning rod and reel.He proceeded to reel that one in and there was a 3 pound carp on the end.Figured someone was tightlining and walked away foe a few and it got pulled in.Caught a few rocks also.


----------



## ohio-outdoorsman

i caught a few turtles over the years but my mom beats us all. back in the 70's we were camping at pymatuning and my mom was fishing for carp with some bread. she casted high and a lucky seagull grabbed it. rods dont bend all that well backwards. her mitchell 300 reel was screamin almost as loud as her! dad had a pretty fun time with that catch and release though!


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN'

I was fishing a 10" texas rigged worm at night in lake lanier GA and caught a single shot .410........thought it was a tree or something ......now I'm in possession of a firearm at night in a state park........had to practice catch and release....DNR rolled by 10 mins later........you just cant explain that one to the law........


----------



## FoxieRoxie

My son last month down at Salt Fork hooked a beaver that was swimming by. As soon as the bobber hit the water, the beaver took it. It was at night and he had just lost the light-up bobber. We cut the line and let the beaver go.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes

three years ago I was fishing indian lake, drifting in my friends jon boat. Hit a huge fish, netted it, thought it was a walleye. Not really funny, but found out it was a SAUGEYE by his neighbor. since then, I've been on a 3 year saugeye HUNT, as I had never heard of saugeyes before then.
:B


----------



## bigcatjoe

Heres a good one. Years ago i was fishing in the gulf of mexico off a pier. We'd caught many fish, including a big stingray. I hooked into what seemed like another ray on light tackle. I faught the monster in front of a larg crowd and finally hoisted it over board to find that it was not a ray at all, but a very large pair of underwear. These were no ordinary tightywightys, with about a 50 inch girth. Many laughs ensued and i hear the story every time a hook a big fish. Haha.


----------



## Kdogg

Two years ago on erie my dad had just picked up one of those nice $75 nets with the long telescopic handel. On the second trip with the net we were pullin cranks and as I bring up a 24" eye he takes a stab at it and losses the whole top half of the net in the drink. He looked so disapointed so I clicked open the action on the reel. I let the fish go slack for about 20 yds hoping he might intersect the net if he dove. Well he dove and when I brought him back up he was actually inside the net with the rear trebble hooked in the netting. Smiles all arround.


----------



## JFeeds

chalk me up as of this morning lol

my buddy and i went out all night at the skeeter causeway. we werent having much luck, but around 3am he had a bite but the line snapped above the bobber. so i decided to grab another of my poles and cast it out until i snagged the line hanging under the bobber. he got everything back.

fast forward to about 430am. for some reason his line snapped above the bobber again. we had moved so i told him to get into my truck and get the pole i used and i'll try to get it out again. as soon as he was at my truck the bobber went under and you could see the light-up bobber floating under the water. we both thought it was just a memory at this point and then we see the damn bobber come back up to the surface and start to walk around. so i grab the pole and manage to snag it again....with a catfish at the end of it!!

needless to say it was a real funny thing to witness


----------



## castmaster00

i have a few to share my self.

i was fishing by the harpersfield bridge in the middle of winter for steelies with a booyah boogie bait. i had what i thought was a HUGE hit and then the line broke. i was bummed cause that was the only one i had and it was new. i rigged a gulp worm and started fishing down the river a bit and felt weight on my line. i started reeling in someones fishing line and to my suprise i found at the end of the line was my bait.

me and my friend were fishing a private pond and he hooked a nice sized gill on his 4in jitterbug. he ended up landing it and the fish was realesed unscathed.talk about a funny scene. bluegill are dumb.


----------



## Bnichs

I was fishing a Bandit 300 series crankbait one day and it was bumping the bottom and when I got it back to the boat one of my treble hooks managed to go into the hole of a bullet weight. 

I'm not sure what the odds of that happening are but they have to be pretty low.

:B 
B


----------



## Frozentoze

Hooked and landed a rubbermaid garbage can lid by the center handle. What a fight- when it turned sideways I could reel him in (he was tired), when it turned flat against my pull I couldnt budge him.

My dad and I were throwing topwaters out just past the heavy weeds at Lake Anna, getting about one pull before the weeds and then jerking them in. I hook a bass on a torpedo, and he bogs down in the weeds and I break the line off. An hour later, a kid's dad comes over to us. He and his son were driving a model remote control boat with two propellers. One was wrapped with my string, the torpedo and a bass hooked to it, the other paddled the boat to shore.

A soft shell turtle over the wall at a lock on the allegheny. Shell was about a foot across, but by the time we had pulled him over the cement wall his neck had to have stretched to more than two feet long.


----------



## redhotbuzz

True Story........ I was swimming with my boys at Tappan Lake heading for the diving platform when i suddenly choked and started to flounder.. I reached in my throat and felt a string.. I pulled on it.. and a Tampon was attached.. Thank GOD for the guy who invented the string on that thing I would'hv choked to death


----------



## elipatt

Me and my wife were fishing last night in the Blanchard River. We wern't fishing long till she thaught she had a good bite. She realed it in and she had realed in a gun and holster. It was the best thing we caught all night, well the only thing!


----------



## Ntflyer

25 Years ago at Mosquito I caught a bat. I cast a weightless worm out and the line started going off the spool very slow, funny thing I did not remember it hitting the water. I set the hook and felt nothing, brought it in to see and there it was hanging off the end. Knocked it off with an oar.


----------



## cujo3399

I have 3 strange things to add to the list.Me and my friends were drunk fishing the tuscarawas river got a snag in the shallows waded out to the snag and pulled in a tomas moped.(2)Me and my wife were fishing at clendening lake and she reeled in a spiked dog collar,luckily no dog attached.(3)My friend caught a white plastic chair out of clendening .thank you drive thru!!!


----------



## Seaturd

My cousin caught a 20" pike up in Canada with just a sinker. He was casting off a dock with a 1/2 oz sinker seeing how far he could cast. The pike hit the sinker and it went out thru his gill and got wrapped around him and my cousin reel it in.

That tampon story gives me the freakin' creeps....


----------



## KI Jim

Just had another odd one. I was at Kellys island throwing a jitterbug over some shallow rocks a couple weeks ago. A big splash and a wierd fight-why....2 little 10" smallies whacked it at the same time...and I caught 'em both!


----------



## Fatty McGee

This happened when I was about 10 years old. Me and my dad were fishing in a little pond at a campgroung when my dad hooked what he thought to be a monster, extremely lazy catfish. after about 15 min. of fighting it in it was discovered that in fact it was a toaster! He kept that damn thing for like 5 years, showing off every chance he got. we still laugh about that everytime we go fishing.


----------



## Splat

New to the board and this seemed like a good place to make my first post.

My roommates family camps at a private campground every year. One a year the whole family get s together like 13 campers and I'm invited. THere's a small lake, a pond really that we all fish right there. One day I was fishing for cats and walked away from my rod, dumb move I know. Well when I came back with a refilled drink my rod was gone. Figured something grabbed the line and pulled it in. O well what you going to do right. 

The following year I was fishing the same pond, opposited side however and snagged something. After a brief fight I reeled in my line and attached on the end was my rod that I had lost the previous year!!!!! Too bad no fishies attached tho.

Bill


----------



## esox62

wow, this thread has morphed into something otherworldly...lol...i think cujo has the lead with a flippin moped...!!!hahhahhaha that is toooooo much!! but yes the tampon is a little more than creepy...and the dead body too...yikes.that could ruin a weekend or cause nightmares....lol..hey what the heck, keep it goin as hard water is coming way too quick...


----------



## Still_Waters...

I was fishing in a family friends farm pond when I was little and was hooking into gills and smaller sized bass, but it didn't get interesting until I tried landing a hefty gill, got it up to the shore only to watch a bass swallow a little over half of it, so I reeled them both in, I've caught shoes, birthday balloons, other lures, even a few things I'd rather not mention, but that has to be my favorite, especially watching the whole thing happen.


----------



## icefisherman4life

saturday at a private pond in the evening i got a bat tangled up in my line. it looked like a big ball on my line it was neat. the neatest part was it wasnt on my lure it flew into my line when i cast.


----------



## BornWithGills

This is only funny if you don't like cats...which I do not. Fishing my neighbor's farm pond when I was young. They had a ton of barn cats. Saw something floting from a distance and was able to snag it. It was one of their cats with a small cheetos bag stuck on its head. I hypothesized that it smelled the cheese, got the bag stuck on its head, freaked out and took off only to wind up in the pond. Kind of morbid, but...


----------



## mistercigar

...just had to post this because it made me laugh out loud. I was night fishing for cats at Knox lake in central OH, and a father and son team were just down the shore. It was almost dark, so the father put on a battery powered lighted bobber and pointed very specifically where he wanted his young son to cast it. Well, the boy had trouble with the long rod and let go of the line on the upswing of his cast landing the whole rig 30 feet above them in a tree. The father seemed mad about losing the rig, and took the pole away from the boy. He re-rigged the pole with a glow bobber, cursing the whole time. Then he took a "let me show you how it's done" stance and flung his new rig right into the same spot in the tree. I couldn't help but laugh, and it got even better about an hour later when he did it again on a cast.....this time somehow catching the hook from the original rig and retrieving both of his bobbers.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Perch fishing off of Lorain with my buddy. He hooks a fighter, turns out to be a river rock. No cracks, no edges, perfectly smooth. The hook point stuck in the surface and he got it all the way to the boat. Still have it on the boat and show it off as often as possible.


----------



## macksmallie71

Had my fair share, hooked gulls on chugbugs, poppers and a fluke, they dont like that much, The best i would have to say is breaking off my tube on erie
smallie fishin, then moving for about 2 hours then returning to that first spot
and snagging my lost tube - Ive done that twice! and yes i play the lottery!! 
ha!


----------



## Perchy101

Figured this would be a good one to bring back up...

funniest thing i've ever reeled in... a fish!


----------



## whiskerfish

Fishing a farm pond at night for bass, I was throwing a huge Hula-Popper. I casted one time and it never hit the water.... a BAT had it and was fighting like hell!!! That was a rough time trying to get my lure back!

Not as funny.... a body off the pier at Lakeside....


----------



## PolymerStew

Back in January I caught a minnow trap while fishing through the ice. Problem was the trap was bigger than the hole I was fishing through so I had to drop it back in

About 15 years ago while fishing for bluegills I had a bad cast go into some reeds and cattails on the bank. I walked through them to untangle my line and found a snake had eaten the nightcrawler and got hooked. Fortunately it was just a garter snake so it wasn't dangerous, but it sure was angry


----------



## Tokugawa

Man - what are you guys doing to catch dead people?!?! YIKES!!!

I caught an octopus of off Boynton Beach pier in FL. My aunt kept it and put it in her bathtub...then ate it. At first I thought I snagged a rock.


----------



## hawaiianfisherman

shore fishing back home when i was a kid, not paying attention went to cast, heard a yelp, caught the dog from next door,i wasnt paying to much attention ,did relize he was behind me trying to steal some shrimp from the bait bag......had forty pound test, he took off for about tweenty feet, and finally just stoped,i was able to get close enough to cut the line, and the s.o.b. took off, didnt get him back for a day or two...two weeks later, somebody else was fishing the same spot, same stupid dog, ate a baited hook....never seen him again....


----------



## sady dog

took wife to hope lake to do some fishing around the shore..she is always saying how she never gets to go! well she was standing on shore and snagged the biggest dead beaver I have ever seen. (even in canada) this baby just died, eyes had just started to turn grey... If I had a tarp that sucker would have been in the back of my envoy!! so now my wife is known for getting big BEAVER... yes there is a pun involved there>>>


----------



## JV1

my own lantern that took the plunge hours earlier


----------



## 1MoreKast

I was fishing for stocked trout so my set up was a casting bobber a split shot a size 6 hook. Since the bobber has that lead weight on the bottom it will sometimes create the line to cause a swinging circular motion after casting it. Well...soon as casted my line a blue heron happened to flying and some how some way flew right in the path of my rig. Line rapped around his body and he crashed into the shallow water and squaked very loudly. My buddy thought it was hilarious....I was trying to hurry up and cut the damn line before the ODNR officer parked across the way decided to take a stroll....phew...that was a close one.


----------



## rhino h

I took my father in law to lake erie, the first time he had been there. We were trolling,and since he had never caught a walleye before, when we got the first bite i told him to reel it in. After a while he said it felt heavy ,but it wasn;t fighting. It ended up being a old ugly stick with zebra mucsles all over it.lol. Not bad for his first catch at erie!


----------



## Diver Down

While night fishing a private pond my son who was 8 at the time hooked a bat. He thought he had just snagged some vegitation. Long story short he got bit. Must have spent 6 hrs in the emergency room that night. You wouldnt believe how angery the hospital was about me bringing the bat. Glad I did because it saved the little fella from going threw Rabies shots......
While trolling Berlin one year I hooked a rod and reel, and the catfish that possibly stole the rod...


----------



## Putzin

Caught an old rusty handgun off the 422 causeway at Ladue on a crankbait during a dobass tourney. The barrel was bent over and looked like it had been in the water for 30 years. 

When we were kids my brother, a buddy, and I were catfishin in a pond. My brother's pole hops over the rocks we were resting our poles on and splashes into the water. A monster cat made off with his pole. My buddy was fishin about 75 yards down the bank. Five minutes later he yells I got one. He reels in my brother's fishing pole that was pulled in. After reeling it was very obvious there was still something on the other end. The cat dragged the pole all the way down the bank. My brother then grabs his pole and reels in the monster cat. You can't make that up! Truley amazing!


----------



## I Fish

Rocks seem pretty common, and my mom "fought" one about 20 minutes while drifting in Erie for walleye in a big pack of boats. Nobody was catching anything and about everybody around was watching her. Even had to net it, then Dad made her keep it. 
About 6 or 7 years ago at Kelleys Island, I caught a 4 foot piece of tangled up nylon rope with 23 crankbaits, 3 perch spreaders, 2 hooks with a little line, and a jig stuck to it. I've still got the cranks. 5 of them are Husky Jerks, and I have yet to figure out why there were so many baits stuck to that rope. 
Missed a good hit on a Roostertail in a small stream, and reeled in a large nail. Watched my cousin land a 25" channel cat from the Ohio River, that had a 5 foot rope stringer in it's mouth. The next day, also from the Ohio River, I thought I was reeling in a stick, but turned out to be a perfectly healthy 30" flathead catfish, with no tail.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

About 2 years ago, I was fishing at Pike Island dam with my buddy and his uncle. His uncle thought he had a snag and reeled in a plastic bag. Upon cutting the bag open, it was full of used diapers... Needless to say, I don't swim in the river anymore.


----------



## Coon_Shark

Getting snagged has been a good experience for me. I caught onto an anchor (which I still use in my boat), a Shimano reel/Ugly stick combo (perfect for catfishin') w/ a hog wobbler surface bait, custom painted Monster Shad (silver glitter/red head), ......not too many odd things. I've seen a flashlight underwater at night that was still on, but I tried to intentionally snag it, but failed. I accidentally hooked a carp (probably 15 lbs) in the fin when casting a bucktail for musky at Clearfork.


----------



## fish4walli

I was fishing for stripers on the Ohio River and thought i had monster striper turned out to be a 4 x 8 sheet of plywood.


----------



## FrankTheTank74

Me and a few buddies were night fishing at the campground at mosquito. Just before the sun fell a flock of ducks swam by. One decided to eat the worm meant for a catfish and hooked it right through the bill. What a pain in the a$$ it was trying to get that thing unhooked while it was trying to bite and claw us to death.
My wife and I got a grouper charter in the gulf off of casey key in Florida. Something hit her line and then just felt like it stopped moving. Thought it was definitely a snag. Took about 20 minutes to reel it up. It was a sea turtle. The thing had to weigh 400 lbs if it was an ounce.
I think I missed something. I don't see a post about a dead body off the pier at Lakeside. Was it deleted or something?


----------



## FrankTheTank74

whiskerfish said:


> Fishing a farm pond at night for bass, I was throwing a huge Hula-Popper. I casted one time and it never hit the water.... a BAT had it and was fighting like hell!!! That was a rough time trying to get my lure back!
> 
> Not as funny.... a body off the pier at Lakeside....


I see it now. So what happened? Was there an investigation? How did the person die? I think I would have nightmares for the rest of my life.


----------



## rack-a-holic

FrankTheTank74 said:


> Me and a few buddies were night fishing at the campground at mosquito. Just before the sun fell a flock of ducks swam by. One decided to eat the worm meant for a catfish and hooked it right through the bill. What a pain in the a$$ it was trying to get that thing unhooked while it was trying to bite and claw us to death.
> My wife and I got a grouper charter in the gulf off of casey key in Florida. Something hit her line and then just felt like it stopped moving. Thought it was definitely a snag. Took about 20 minutes to reel it up. It was a sea turtle. The thing had to weigh 400 lbs if it was an ounce.
> I think I missed something. I don't see a post about a dead body off the pier at Lakeside. Was it deleted or something?


i just got back from florida and my father and i decided to get a fishing charter in the atlantic...i thought i had a monster on but it turned out to be a sea turtle..kinda embarrasing after all the sweet and everybody swarmed around


----------



## robert44ht5

This didn't happen to me but, last week while fishing the maumee river a fella beside me was having one of those days... It seemed that every other cast was a snag and he lost his gear. Well as the day wore on, he made a cast and... as you guessed, another snag. Well he managed to get this snag in and had a whole mess of jigs, as he was untangling what looked to be 15 jigs and a whole spool of line, he had to hold his rod in his armpit. When he got the mess under control he realized there was still one line heading out into the river so he pulled it in and started to exclaim... there seems to be some more s*+#t on this line also. he managed to pull in a 6+lb jack. BUT, what does one do when his rod is in his armpit and both of his hands are full of 100yrds. of ratted up line and jigs. His reaction was priceless and his attempt to catch the fish in hand was histerical!


----------



## TheSportsGuyDM

I have a good family story. Back in the 80's, my dad and my uncle were fishing at Alum Creek, just north of Columbus, down by the spillway below the dam. My dad went to cast and snagged something behind him. Turns out he hooked my uncle in the back of the head with a Shad Rap. Fun story is about 20 years later, I am fishing with my cousin, my uncle's son, and we are fishing at Alum Creek in the spillway and a go to cast and end up hooking my cousin, in the shoulder, also with a Shad Rap. I'm curious to see if, in 20 years, my son will hook his son...at Alum Creek...with a Shad Rap.


----------



## astro96

Went fishing with my little brother down on the Miami River about 15 years ago and he hooked what he thought was a big cat, when he got it to the surface was a bloated baby pig and man did it ever stink. I have not been back to that spot since !


----------



## WhoolyBugger

I've heard the expression "when pigs fly"....... Never heard it about them swimming.


----------



## FrankTheTank74

It doesn't sound like it was doing a lot of swimming. Hehe. Talk about bringin home the bacon.


----------



## The Saint

Fishing out at a private pond for some Largemouth Bass i caught a catfish on a Berkley powerbait worm


----------



## F1504X4

While fishing a rural part of canada i caught an old 303 reel and rod, then a short time later in the same spot i caught a mower deck.


----------



## tvfisherman

I can't remember when it was...I was probably in high school...but dad and I went to do some nightfishing on the causeway at mosquito and I caught a dead duck. It had been dead for a while. No feathers, just bloated skin that was tough as leather.


----------



## steelheadBob

3 years ago during steel season, i sat my rod down to light a smoke, steelhead pulled it in. 2 weeks later went fishing at the same ford and a guy next to me was fishing, snagged it and reeled it in. I explained to him what happened and descibed that the drag has been modified and he check and gave it back. That still spooks me to this day.


----------



## BigDaddy300

steelheadBob said:


> 3 years ago during steel season, i sat my rod down to light a smoke, steelhead pulled it in. 2 weeks later went fishing at the same ford and a guy next to me was fishing, snagged it and reeled it in. I explained to him what happened and descibed that the drag has been modified and he check and gave it back. That still spooks me to this day.


Was the fish still on it? I have snagged 3 rods while fishing. One was mine, one was my stepdads and the other was some dudes that just left after a steelie pulled it in on the Grand. I was carpin several years ago and a fish pulled one of my rods in before I could race over and grab it. I rigged up another rod so I could cast and drag the bottom and eventually snagged the line and got the rod with the carp still attached. My stepdads was pretty much the same scenario except we were fishing off the rocks on Erie and a sheep pulled his in. I eneded up snagging that line later on and the sheep was still there.


----------



## ramjoe

About 10 years ago myself and fiiretiger were drifting on skeeter and i hooked up with what i thought was a nice fish only to get it to the boat to see it was a rusty 3 pack of busch beer.No we did not drink it.


----------



## clfew

I was fishing Chippewa Lake casting a Fake minnow lure, cast out and waited, never saw it hit water? Next thing I got one hell of a bite, start reeling like mad, cant figure out why, line is going UP. Well thats what I call a flying Fish, it was all over the sky, the sea gull that is. Took me a while to LAND it, but finally did, had a hell of a time getting the hook out of his bill.


----------



## jiggineyes22

My Dad told me a story about fishing Lake Erie in the 80's drifting erie dearies for walleye. They had 4 guys in a fairly small boat one of them went to cast and hooked another guy right in his right earlobe.The fishing was good so they just cut the line and kept on fishing.The guy didn't want them to take it out so he just fished all day with the erie dearie in his ear.The guys gave him a hard time all day telling him he looked gay with that dangling in his right ear.


----------



## BigMha

i was fishing down at edgewater a few years ago and i get a call from my wife, who was out of town at the time. we're talking and i notice my rod tip bouncing up and down a little. my first thought is goby, so i let it be...the next thing i see is my rod getting dragged off of government's pier into the water. i yell "oh crap !!!" and at the last possible second i save the pole and i'm thinking BIIIIG FISH !!!....mind you my cell phone is still wedged between my ear and my shoulder. i start reeling in my "trophy" and i'm babbling and cursing excitedly when the cell phone drops straight into the lake...the light on the phone stayed on for about 10 feet or so and blacks out !!! i'm P.O.ed but i still got my "trophy fish". when i finally get it to the deck, it's a none other than one of lake erie's finest !!! a freaking monster sheephead....and to top it off...my wife thought i fell in and was a goner...lol


----------



## Lukat

have caught a few anchors...at least one still in use

minnow bucket....didn't have to buy one--still using it

caught a walleye that had one of my hooks, from an earlier rig that I thought was a snag, still in its mouth

dragged up what I thought was a log until a 50" musky appeared...didn't move until I got it to the surface....snagged in the belly....he exploded and I brought him up a couple more times until he came off

always joke about bringing up jimmy hoffa when dragging up a heavy snag....just hope it never happens


----------



## robistro

I have 2 stories...
1. reeled in a rock about the size of a baseball while fishing in the LMR. rock had 2 holes in it, and of course my hook went right into one of them. 

2. fishing in Pickwick lake with relatives. My uncle snags his crankbait on something below the surface near the bank and snaps his line. The next day we are fishing the same area with 3 in the boat. The 3rd guy gets hung up, jerks his lure free, and the lure that was lost the previous day by my uncle is hung on his crankbait! He says ''hey look at this! a brand new lure!" my uncle and myself turn and look at each other in amazement and start cracking up. NO FRIKIN WAY!


----------



## acklac7

robistro said:


> I have 2 stories...
> 1. reeled in a rock about the size of a baseball while fishing in the LMR. rock had 2 holes in it, and of course my hook went right into one of them.
> 
> 2. fishing in Pickwick lake with relatives. My uncle snags his crankbait on something below the surface near the bank and snaps his line. The next day we are fishing the same area with 3 in the boat. The 3rd guy gets hung up, jerks his lure free, and the lure that was lost the previous day by my uncle is hung on his crankbait! He says ''hey look at this! a brand new lure!" my uncle and myself turn and look at each other in amazement and start cracking up. NO FRIKIN WAY!


I've lost crankbaits and then "caught" them again a few weeks later a couple of times now.

Funniest/Best thing I ever caught was a basketball-sized snag of 80lb mono...Happened to have about 8 different rouges/husky jerks/shad raps snagged up with it (including two of mine from earlier that week ). Also have heard similar stories involving snagged cast nets that when freed had dozens of cranks ensnared in them.

Last summer I watched a buddy bring in a nice snapper that somehow smacked his jig but didn't cut the line..man was that SOB pissed!

Also have had a few pelicans/seagulls dive bomb my topwater plugs in Florida...Never got them in though.


----------



## ohiojmj

A an ugly 300 pounder. He was sitting on the other side of the ocean head boat and we wrestled back and forth until the Captain said you two goof balls got each others line. I thought I had a monster shark and was a sure bet to win the $250 pool. There was beer involved.


----------



## backyardpond

The other day while fishing in my pond I reeled in a lure that I had previously lost about 2 weeks before.


----------



## SlabMan

Trout fishing in WV when I was a kid when I saw some garbage floating down the creek. I decided to snag it and put it in the trash.

Much to my enjoyment it was a stringer with 4 trout still attached.


----------



## Seaturd

While fishing Lake St. Clair about 5 yrs ago a buddy of mine lost a nice baitcasting outfit over the side. We were back at the ramp that evening when a boat with some guys from Michigan came in and they were talking about catching a rod/reel. I told them my buddy had lost one, called him over and he described it right down to the lure that was on it. The guy who had snagged it gave it back to him.

While bass fishing in Canada I lost a big Hula Popper to a good sized pike one evening. The next morning I went to the same cove and found my Hula Popper floating next to some lilly pads.


----------



## Madfisher

Just last summer I caught this and attached to it was a 7 lb channel cat:









Also years back fishing for Saugeye at Paint creek below the spillway something hit my jig and went for the current. Though I had the state record Saugeye but turned out to be a size 13 boot  It was fun fighting it in the current though lol.....Dan


----------



## Scientific Angler

When I was a kid I was canoeing/fishing at Rocky Fork Lake. I was dragging a worm on the bottom of the lake and ended up catching a mussel (clam). The mussell clamped right down on my worm. I remember how hard it was to get off.


----------



## CloudyWater

Great Stories,

The best story i got is being out on the lake when i was about 10, and we were drifting for Walleye. I was sitting in the watch out towards the back of the boat. with 1 of my uncles on the left side and another 1 on the right side. They hooked each other's line underneath the boat and both through they had landed a monster walleye.

The look of disappointment when they realized they snagged each other was priceless.


----------



## Greatlakefisherman

While pike fishing Fletchers pond Alpena, MI., My fishing partner lost his favorite perch colored jointed jitterbug to a nice fish in the first few casts of the trip. We searched the bait shops later in the day coming up empty handed. He was very disappointed he was not able to find another like it. Two days later while landing a fish I noticed his jitterbug stuck in the seaweed trailing behind the boat! I never would have believed it if this hadn't happened to me.


----------



## castingincortland

A few years ago, while sonar-ing for walleye's at the spillway on Pymatuning in early spring, my friend pulled in a rotting 15# opossum carcass in 10 feet of water. We were laughing so hard we almost fell in. The other boats around us could not believe it. True story.


----------



## Ntflyer

At Pymatuning a couple weeks ago I had two rods over the side drifting for crappie and walleye, worm on one, minnow on the other. The worm rod got a hit and I missed it, all of a sudden the minnow rod takes a hit and I miss it also (fisherman my azz!)

I reel in the worm rod to find half the worm missing, I bring in the minnow rod and lo and behold, on the hook, a minnow, and, wait for it...the other half of my worm!


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait

The mother of all Bass...My dad and I were fishing at Walborn a feww years back when we cam into the dam...we always did well back there.. well it was raining for quite some time that year so they had the dam open.. my dad was fishig with a worm and he casts out..and you know that feeling when you feel someone set the hook...yeah i felt that...my dad faught this fish for ten minutes before we realized that his worm sank to the bottom and got sucked out of the discharge...i was dying on the back of the boat


----------



## fishmonster11

While fishing just off of geneva the other day for perch, i had a soaring cast that to my knowledge never hit the water...just as i was looking around i felt a giant tug on my rod that nearly took it out of my hands. One of the gulls flying near me had snatched my minnow out of mid air. To my amazement the gull dropped the minnow a couple seconds later and i kept on fishing.


----------



## Tatonka

creekcrawler said:


> Whenever you lose a rod, tie a metal stringer on another rod with all the clasps open and start casting. My bud's grandfather's tip- helpe dhim get his rod back after a sheepshead took it.
> 
> I remember years back a high school field trip was netting small fish and stuff
> below thert82 dam on the 'Hoga. A girl found a duffel bag with a .30cal machine gun in it! Police took it. I woulda kept it fer sure!



Oh I would have mounted the MG in the back of my truck, LOL
Joking but it would have been tempting


----------



## MuskieManOhio

That woulda been in my gun case! :]


----------



## Coaster

I caught a RoundHouse bucket while trolling in Erie. Got it by the lip and it sure put up a heck of a fight.

My aunt managed to catch a beer bottle on an erie dearie. Somehow it went completely inside the bottle then wouldn't come back out.

I've also caught my fair share of rocks and turtles. My biggest rock so far was softball sized.

I also watched a guy crappie fishing at Cave Run in KY catch half a fish. Well it was a whole fish when it took the bait. The muskie that grabbed it got the best part of the fish, he just got the head.


----------



## ashjoy617

That tampon story is very gross, haha. one time i snagged a pair of panties with a pair of boxers tied to them with a condom... I did not want to touch those things to get them of the hook!


----------



## mike003

!$Some years ago I was casting a Pop-R at dusk on the Chagrin. A bat tangled in my 4lb. line. I was reeling it in and a big bullfrog my kid and I had been looking at earlier grabbed the bat. It chewed the hell out of it and I was able to fling it off and save my lure. Last week, I made a cast at a Park lake in Brunswick as a Heron took off. It hit my line. The drag screamed for a few seconds, then fortunately the line came loose. A few weeks before, at the Hannibal Dam on the Ohio River, 2 Mallards were swimming by. One snared my line. I was reeling him in wondering how I'd get him loose. Right when I got him near shore he got loose. He swam away looking drunk! This is my year for birds, I guess. Never happened before.


----------



## Shorefishin

I made my contribution to a future post. I lost a 5 ft net today at LaDue. Snagged the buoy rope by the dam, tried to save my $4 lure and lost the net in the battle. Tried for 30 minutes but couldnt snag the net.


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain

About mid 90's a good friend and I were jig fishing piedmont by the dam for saugeye. We wern't having much luck. I watched some pigeons that had been cricling the dam tower and landing on the railing. It was windy and cool midday and we were getting bored and not paying much attention to our casts. We were caught up in conversation when I haphazardly flung my jig over my shoulder. Seconds later I closed my bail and started reeling in. "SPLASH" Startled, my friend and I turned our heads. My rod was bent over and I had something on the line. My friend yelled "Itsa Pigeon!!" I couldn't belive it when I reeled it in across the top of the water. My little 1/8oz twister had wrapped twice around the pigeon, wings and all, and hooked back on the line. Once I unwrapped him he was cold and wet and didn't want or even try to fly away. I remember we felt bad about it and we let him stay aboard to dry off. Later we took him to shore and let him go. My friends boat was called "The Marsh Hawk" that day we started calling it "The Pigeon Hawk"


----------



## willyb021

ive caught a decent amount of odd things.. at tappan over the years i caught a huge freshwater clam, a plastic chair, a rod and reel, and the weirdest had to be a piece of wood with a rubber rabbit nailed to it ( dont ask )... 

and when i was a kid i was walking down the dock carrying my pole with a piece of hot dog on the hook i was using for carp fishing and my uncles golden retriever went after it and had the hook caught in his mouth, it was terrible.


----------



## wdrcvr88

Two weeks ago, while trolling in 75 fow out of Chagrin, we caught a lamprey eel. We thought a walleye had hit the spoon, until we saw it when we got it into the boat. Nasty and slimy, it took awhile to take off the stinger. Anyone else ever caught just an eel?


----------



## bdawg

Was fishing at Little Beaver Creek a month ago at the deep hole next to the parking lot by the group camping area. Got a snag. Line wouldn't budge. Went upstream a little and kept pulling. Finally, the snag started to move. Had 20lb test on the rod, so I could put some real pressure on the snag. Got it close to shore and this 6' long railroad tie comes to the surface! Was able to get my hook loose and save some line.


----------



## brick

had to bring this back. forgot about this. 
caught a 16in mud puppy just outside the breakwall at the black river. when i swung him in the boat everybody nearly jumped out. Let him go and he swam away. Supposed to be an indicator of good water quality.


----------



## Juwayne22

This spring I was smallie fishing the Hoga and couldnt understand why my line kept snapping immediately after getting a hit. I was using an ultra light with 4 lbs test, but my drag was set, my knots were good and tight...it didnt make sense. After this happened at least 4 times I hooked into and landed a small 18 inch northern pike...in the corner of his lip were 3 of my pink 1/32 oz jig heads with my white 1.5 inch twister tails. toothy critters.


----------



## scodoubletizzle

I didnt know snails ate tubes???


----------



## wargoth

scodoubletizzle said:


> I didnt know snails ate tubes???


Odd, they usually only go after green tubes this time of year.


----------



## barf

wish I got what was after that wich wuz on urs............


----------



## schuster84

We were at lake milton and My little brother who was 15 at the time, reeled in a pair of mens underwear that looked like they were from the 1950s. They were crusty, brown, and tighty whities. 

Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

I thought this Thread was dead ..still going strong it has been here for quite some time...keep draging weired stuff off the bottom guy's....let us know what it is....JIM....


----------



## CoolWater

Wow that Mud Puppy is cool... 

Personal funniest catch is still the Shopping Cart at Swan Creek... but strangest "OMG" catch was this past Monday on the Sandusky River, my 5.11 lb Pacu...


----------



## Tatonka

CoolWater said:


> Wow that Mud Puppy is cool...
> 
> Personal funniest catch is still the Shopping Cart at Swan Creek... but strangest "OMG" catch was this past Monday on the Sandusky River, my 5.11 lb Pacu...



Wow, that is weird, did it put up a fight or come in easy, like it was dead?


----------



## CoolWater

I had heavy tackle - I was fishing for carp... but even saying that it did fight decent. It wasn't a long fight as I was 'overgeared' for the catch.


----------



## jkp836

Probably the craziest thing I've ever reeled in was when I was stationed at the Marine base in Albany, GA. I was fishing in the big swamp behind base housing late in the evening because a couple of my friends had said they were catching some big bass back in there, so I thought I'd give it a try. I get to the dock back there that everyone fishes off of, and on about the third cast using a jitterbug WHAM! Now I was looking off in the other direstion and didn't notice what had hit it. Then whatever is on the end of my line starts taking line and a lot of it. Mind you I'm using a bait caster. I bet I fight this thing for about 30 minutes, and it never broke water but I knew it was huge. FInally I get it up next to the dock and I'm pulling it up and to my surprise it's a 5 ft gator!!! As I got it's head out of the water next to the dock the jitterbug came loose from the tooth it was stuck on and it thankfully swam away. Needless to say the jitterbug had a few holes in it, better it than I!!! Still got the jitterbug to this day hanging from the 10lb monster bass I caught from the same lake about a year later. It's funny down south, you really never know what you are going to catch until you get it up on the bank!


----------



## 1mecheng

Not spectacular, but caught a huge 6" crayfish while fishing for bluegills last week at Swanton Reservoir (just East of Toledo) using a small redworm and size 8 hook under a bobber. Thing looked like a lobster because of its size! The crayfish had grabbed the hook/worm with both claws and would not let go, even when landed and on shore. Had to entice him with a different worm to get him off my line.

That crayfish scared the daylights out of my 7 year old with those huge claws. He wouldn't come within 5 feet of the thing. I was very very careful in picking it up, as those huge pinchers could have done some real damage.

On edit: the crayfish was released back into the water for someone else to catch!

Sadly, the crayfish was bigger than any of the dinky gills we caught! LOL!


----------



## musikman43155

To the top!


----------



## jiggerman

I caught a waterdog in a cove at berlin res and another time my brother reeled up a horse shoe.


----------



## FISHIN216

A 30 pound snapping turtle....twice!!


----------



## markfish

i jigged up a pistol 38 caliber under the bridge at west branch several years ago and it was pretty rusty so i put it back for some one else to catch some day,


----------



## barefoot boy

jiggerman said:


> I caught a waterdog in a cove at berlin res and another time my brother reeled up a horse shoe.


I caught two of these ugly creatures at the Burnsville Dam, in West Va, in the 80s.


----------



## stinksbaittackle

i reeled in a 6'6" ugly stick combo. almost as good as catching a fish!


----------



## hole-in-da-water

A lake I go to up in Ontario called Golden Lake. I caught a "cowpie". This lake gets these little mineral deposits that come up almost like volcanos, well when they come out they flatten into what looks like a cowpie, and they are very easy to snag. The funny thing is, if you snag it on the top in the middle, it shakes and shimmers through the water. I thought for sure I had a nice walleye on until we got it to the boat...


----------



## hunt4smallies

Howabout a gloomis rod & shimano curado reel, could not believe my eyes!!!!!


----------



## TPfisher

this is hands down the fence post I reeled in as a kid. I am from Cincinnati area but saw this thread and just had to post this. What made it even funnier is that I actually took a picture of me holding it up with the goofiest smile ever on my face.


----------



## pigboy

whole dead seagull carcass jigging for eyes on erie


----------



## musikman43155

Anyone got any new stories to add? This is one of the best threads on this forum!


----------



## BASmead

Not really as funny as it is gross, but a couple weeks ago at the creek i snagged the badly decomposed head and front leg of a young spike buck. He got to keep my jig. And it broke my brand new lightning rod...


----------



## surfin4stripers

I pulled in a 36" mylar balloon while fishing the surf along the Jersey shore. It was during high tide and the balloon kept getting caught in a rip tide pulling it out to sea. So as I'm fighting what I thought it was a ray sucking down to a sand bar, I had a hit on my other surf rod. I yelled over to my 8 year old to put down her bucket and pail and grab the other rod. She pulls in nice 20" bluefish and I get a balloon. She loves that story.


----------



## WiseEyes

My Dad and I were fishing on a fly in lake in canada....needless to say we hit the bloody mary's hard in the morning and my dad casted his rig right out of his hand into about 15 ft of water..... we tried for an hour to snag it with no luck but the next day we got it trolling


----------



## ilovetofish

about 10 years ago some friends and i were fishing an ice tourney on sand lake in northern wisconsin......the fishing had been really slow all day and to break the monotony, we would trip the other guys flags and watch them run about 100 yards only to find no fish lol......the tourney was coming to a close, so it was time to pack up--one of the jokers in our group came up to me and told me my flag on my tip up was tripped,so i walked over not real excited that i was yet again the butt of another joke.i checked it and there was tension on the line, it felt like a big piece of wood or something--so everyone is gathered around watching as i pull up line for like 5 minutes--up comes a piece of driftwood caught on the line--another 5 minutes and a larger piece of wood--a couple more minutes of pulling line and some clams on the line.....more pulling and now a zipper from a jacket--15 or 20 minutes and we are all like "what next, a dead body"?? finally 5 more minutes and i pull up a 30 inch musky--beautiful light blue color and it was like dead weight,never fought, just felt like a giant piece of lead--that was a very strange day.......lol


----------



## Steelhead Fever

DRIFTING at skeeter,,,,,,,hooked onto a line,pulled the line in had a rod and real on it! useable! line still atached....pull the line in,,,,,a nice 14 inch walleye on it! i kept the fish ahahaha that fun fun.,,,,,,,used the rod for a few years


----------



## Sluggo

I pulled in a pair of men's underwear on my anchor at Portage Lakes last year in the boater's swimming area. Nasty! Especially once I had the thought that they probably weren't discarded for being clean at the time they were thrown in.


----------



## ilovetofish

this probably isnt that unusual, but on 2 different occasions i had a 2-3 lb smallie on and while reeling them in, they were consumed by HUGE muskies!! one musky let go of the smallie and the other snapped my line--still, very exciting......


----------



## Shtring

I caught a 15" Pacu at Mogadore once. Somebody must have released it from their aquarium.


----------



## joebertin

How about a Lake Erie seagull...

He hit a Shad Rap on the east side of the Ashtabula breakwall. We were
trolling, didn't see him hit but the rod slams back and I look back and see
this seagull being dragged through the water. My buddy stops the boat,
and the gull goes airborne. What a fight. He couldn't stay up long with 
the crank bait in his mouth and me reeling him in.

My buddy says cut the line, I said I wanted my plug back. So I grabbed 
one wing, he grabbed the other and I removed the plug with the needle
nose pliars. His beak was pretty messed up, and he was a little "cranky"
by the time I got the plug out, but he flew away pretty much intact.

Hot as hell, and we're sitting there sweating and recovering from the 
wrestling match with the bird (he was big), when a boatpulls up, and asks
"what the limit on gulls?".


----------



## Yanky

While fishing the black river last week, I was casting my brand new heddon torpedo and on the second cast, my line snaps a few inches above the lure and it goes flying into the water. I thought it would float (it doesnt really float) so i run downstream a little bit, losing sight of it in the process, and wade out to where it should be if floating downstream. I waited there for 20 minutes looking all over and never found it. 2 days later Im down there fishing with my buddy Tom in the same spot, he snags on something and wades out to get his lure off the bottom, and hes hooked into my torpedo. I was dumbfounded. 

Funny thing is that the lure was 2 feet from where I was standing waiting for it to drift to me a couple days before. For all this trouble, I better catch something with that damn lure.


----------



## ilovetofish

joebertin said:


> How about a Lake Erie seagull...
> 
> He hit a Shad Rap on the east side of the Ashtabula breakwall. We were
> trolling, didn't see him hit but the rod slams back and I look back and see
> this seagull being dragged through the water. My buddy stops the boat,
> and the gull goes airborne. What a fight. He couldn't stay up long with
> the crank bait in his mouth and me reeling him in.
> 
> My buddy says cut the line, I said I wanted my plug back. So I grabbed
> one wing, he grabbed the other and I removed the plug with the needle
> nose pliars. His beak was pretty messed up, and he was a little "cranky"
> by the time I got the plug out, but he flew away pretty much intact.
> 
> Hot as hell, and we're sitting there sweating and recovering from the
> wrestling match with the bird (he was big), when a boatpulls up, and asks
> "what the limit on gulls?".


 whats the limit on gulls--LMAO


----------



## Gsxrfanim

I was fishing a pond with a friend, he was on one side and I was on the other, probably 50 yards away. He hooks a nice 2-3 lb bass and his line breaks with the lure still in the fish. 
About 5 minutes later while we are still facing each other on opposite sides of the pond I hook into the same fish and when I get it in, his lure is still in the fishes mouth. He absolutely would not believe me until he walked around to get his lure back. Neither one of us have never seen that happen before.


----------



## Gsxrfanim

When I was about 10, we were on Lake Cumberland and everytime we stopped to swim I would be getting my pole out to cast. Well, my Mom got her preserver on and jumped off the side of the boat as I was casting (i still remember the lure) a beetle spin. I hooked her in the side and she is screaming as she comes back up out of the water. My dad is going off, my mom is trying to make it back to the boat and I had already freaked out and threw my pole up in the air and it landed in the water. (We are sitting in 60-80 ft deep water) 
I cannot imagine what the other boaters were thinking as all this chaos was going on but my mom was OK, the lure came out very easily and we were able to "reel" in the rod & reel.
It made for some good camp fire story telling that night.


----------



## serioustockman

These never get old!


----------



## J.Keenan

I was fishing at Silver Springs pond. I had two lines out, chicken liver on both, I'm sitting there and i get a fish on one of my lines. I'm there by myself so i coudlnt reel in my other line, it was in the opposite direction anyway, so im reeling it in and it goes right over to my other line gets all tangled up. I kept it coming in though it felt like a good size. I ended up getting it in, it was a nice size catfish and as soon as i get it in the other line takes off and so i have to pull in the fish bare handed, it ended up being a small carp but it was something that usually doesnt happen


----------



## ufaquaoiler

last year in maumee i was involved in one of the numerous 3-4 line tangles and even though my line was still at least 20 yards out i had 2 or 3 other lines right where i could reach them. the people who caught me were at least 8 guys down so i had absolutely no clue who all was involved. as i was untying lines i kept feeling a tug and not knowing who was tangled with me i just yelled down the line telling whoever i was caught with to quit pulling. i kept feeling a tug and i yelled again but a bit louder this time. i got a line or two out with one more still left on and kept feeling pulling, so i decided enough yelling and its time to teach that guy a lesson by drawing my knife and cutting his line. after snapping it open and givin it a slice, i put their jig in my pocket, and started pulling my line in before others not paying attention got involved in the lovely mess i just cleaned up. much to my suprise i still felt tugging but it was coming in. i thought i was going to be cutting more lines, but once it got closer i saw a fish come up with 2 jigs in its mouth, 1 of them being mine. netted the fish and on my stringer it went! 23 inch walleye and the other line was broken so i got 2 jigs and a nice jack for untangling the mess from hell.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

Gsxrfanim said:


> I was fishing a pond with a friend, he was on one side and I was on the other, probably 50 yards away. He hooks a nice 2-3 lb bass and his line breaks with the lure still in the fish.
> About 5 minutes later while we are still facing each other on opposite sides of the pond I hook into the same fish and when I get it in, his lure is still in the fishes mouth. He absolutely would not believe me until he walked around to get his lure back. Neither one of us have never seen that happen before.


I've done this before once before!!! I was at a private pond one afternoon and my friend was fishing it earlier in the morning and told me he was using a purple worm with a pink tail and something broke his line. As just about every avid bass fisherman exaggerates the one that got away, he swore the fish that broke his 12 or so pound line was at least 6 or 7 pounds because come on now he never breaks the line when fighting a fish and that one was much stronger than the 3 pound fish he was getting all morning! He came with me in the afternoon too and we were each catching plenty of 2, 3, and an occasional 4 pound fish as this pond sports some VERY nice bass in it. I hook into one of them that demolished my spinnerbait and did feel stronger than the rest of the 3 pound fish, so i figured i got a nice 4 pounder. I land a 17 or 18 inch fish that was filled out very nicely and the scale said somewhere in the high 3lb range. As I start to take the hook out I notice it has a purple worm with a pink tail in it just as my friend described. Just on the other end of the pond he heard me burst into uncontrollable laughter and asks whats so funny. We walk over to each other and i asked if this extra lure still in its mouth belonged to him. He gave the deer in the headlights look with mouth as wide open as possible in disbelief and I could only keep laughing. Knowing 100% this was the guilty fish, he said over and over how he could not believe it was a high 3lb fish and not a 6 or 7. Its never happened again, but ill be ready to laugh again when it does!


----------



## The Zodiac

ufaquaoiler said:


> last year in maumee i was involved in one of the numerous 3-4 line tangles and even though my line was still at least 20 yards out i had 2 or 3 other lines right where i could reach them. the people who caught me were at least 8 guys down so i had absolutely no clue who all was involved. as i was untying lines i kept feeling a tug and not knowing who was tangled with me i just yelled down the line telling whoever i was caught with to quit pulling. i kept feeling a tug and i yelled again but a bit louder this time. i got a line or two out with one more still left on and kept feeling pulling, so i decided enough yelling and its time to teach that guy a lesson by drawing my knife and cutting his line. after snapping it open and givin it a slice, i put their jig in my pocket, and started pulling my line in before others not paying attention got involved in the lovely mess i just cleaned up. much to my suprise i still felt tugging but it was coming in. i thought i was going to be cutting more lines, but once it got closer i saw a fish come up with 2 jigs in its mouth, 1 of them being mine. netted the fish and on my stringer it went! 23 inch walleye and the other line was broken so i got 2 jigs and a nice jack for untangling the mess from hell.


That story made me laugh dude. Especially when you decided to teach the guy a lesson.  lol Good times.


----------



## NiceBass66

I was fishing at a reservoir here in Central California, I was at the very end of the fishing dock, next thing I know, my line went waaaay out there instantly and then I realized, OH,OH!! I caught a windsurfer! LOL!!My hook just happened to catch his sail. Then with the wind, (and it gets WINDY out there!) he just happened to shoot out with his board the same time I casted out! It was hilarious! I yelled for him to turn around but it was easier to just cut the line


----------



## Iconoclast81

A snake with two heads in a pond in Medina


----------



## bdawg

When I was a kid, we were fishing on a boat in Canada. I had one of those old Zebco 404 reels. We're drift fishing and I get a bite. I set the hook, and this old reel cuts my line on the inside of the reel! The line is quickly snaking out through the eyes and into the water. I dive to the side of the boat, reach my hand out, grab the line from the water just before it disappears and pull in a 15" walleye by hand. 

Another time, I'm bank fishing at Mogadore. I catch a nice red eared sunfish. I take it about 15' from the bank to get it off the hook. As I'm getting it off it slips out of my hands and starts flipping down the bank! I dive and trap it on the ground 2' from the water. Got my hand stabbed by the fins, but I got the fish!


----------



## jmackey84

a couple weeks ago, i was trying out a new lure at the cuyahoga river in the falls, it was a 3" firetiger. i cast it out a few times across the river in a few different spots, then i get a little closer to shore ( fishing from shore, on that concreat slab, for those of you who know that part of the river) after about 3 casts withing 10 ft from shore, i feel a little tug, so i set the hook, and something starts wiggling, pulling going alittle crazy, so i get excited, thinking i hooked a bass (would have been my first) and i think " this thing isn't fighiting that hard? must be tired or something, i get it in and its a bluegill hooked outside of its mouth, just thought to myself, wrong place at the wrong time dude,lol


----------



## whjr15

jmackey84 said:


> a couple weeks ago, i was trying out a new lure at the cuyahoga river in the falls, it was a 3" firetiger. i cast it out a few times across the river in a few different spots, then i get a little closer to shore ( fishing from shore, on that concreat slab, for those of you who know that part of the river) after about 3 casts withing 10 ft from shore, i feel a little tug, so i set the hook, and something starts wiggling, pulling going alittle crazy, so i get excited, thinking i hooked a bass (would have been my first) and i think " this thing isn't fighiting that hard? must be tired or something, i get it in and its a bluegill hooked outside of its mouth, just thought to myself, wrong place at the wrong time dude,lol


Hahaha, that reminds me of a story!

A few years back, my buddy snagged a nassssssty, dead/decaying bluegill IN the mouth, on a little spinner at Hodgson... Then, not even 5 minutes later he gets a hit, fights it, and proceeds to reel in a dirty old sock... Couldn't even breathe we were laughing so hard lol.

Personally, the only thing I can think of reeling in was a stringer full of live catfish, off the wall at Eastlake CEI... Got em in, then set each one free! More disappointing than funny, because I thought I had a MONSTER!!! haha


----------



## blkblu

one time my father,my uncle and i were out on lake erie fishing for perch.we must of ran into a bunch of shitheads my uncles rod was sat down and one nailed it so hard the rod went right over the side of the boat i was fishing the same side of the boat when it happened and i told my uncle if i catch your rod i get to keep it and sure enough i was pulling mine up slowly and i got a hit it was a good fight when it got to the top of the water i had a shithead on my hook and my uncles rod and the shithead on his hook and he did not even let me keep the rod know that is what i call a shitty double lol


----------



## Lunker_Hunter

A shithead? 



blkblu said:


> one time my father,my uncle and i were out on lake erie fishing for perch.we must of ran into a bunch of shitheads my uncles rod was sat down and one nailed it so hard the rod went right over the side of the boat i was fishing the same side of the boat when it happened and i told my uncle if i catch your rod i get to keep it and sure enough i was pulling mine up slowly and i got a hit it was a good fight when it got to the top of the water i had a shithead on my hook and my uncles rod and the shithead on his hook and he did not even let me keep the rod know that is what i call a shitty double lol


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Caught fishing line attached to a rod someone had lost. It had a live 12 pound catfish on the other end. Still use the rod and reel.


----------



## blkblu

sorry a sheephead lol


----------



## Sop17

I once snagged a stinger full of 15"+ bass at Mogadore. we're not big into keeping bass but they wouldnt have made it so we ended up taking them home so they wouldnt go to waste. 

Once in nimisila spillway, I saw a floating rapala looking lure that was obviously snagged working on the surface in the slow current. I threw a lure attached to my 30 lb test at it and pulled till it came loose. I pulled in 6 almost new shallow diving crankbaits, it was definatley the best catch of the day!!!


----------



## Lawman60

I've had a good number of odd catches over the years. Once when bass fishing Rodmen Res. in Florida, I had an Osprey take my live wild shiner. In a flash, my brand new flipping stick was pulled off the boat deck and into the lake. The osprey kept flying until he reached a dead tree in shallow water. We trolled over and I was able to pick my rod up out of the water as the very end of it was floating. I started to reel in my line and soon found that the osprey was snagged through his talon. Not wanting this birds talons to be stuck in me or the clear coat on the boat, I was forced to cut the line. 
I think the funniest thing I ever caught was on Mosquito Lake. For those that know the lake, it was where the old bridge is submerged off old 305. I was throwing a lipless crank bait and letting it get near the bottom before I retrieved. I felt the bait stop and set my hook. The fight was on! It felt like a monster for sure! I swear that it was taking drag as I did my best to boat whatever it was. At last I saw what I had hooked. It was an open umbrella and I had hooked it so that I was pulling the huge open end toward me. I landed this umbrella and found that it didn't have the normal hook shaped handle that one would expect. It was as large as a golf umbrella, but the shaft went into a strange shaped handle like I'd never seen before. I kept it and have enjoyed telling this story for a long time, but the strangest part was in the next winter when one afternoon I was ice fishing on a pond off of Pine St. in Warren or Niles. I'd ice fished on this pond for a number of years and often met the same guys out on the ice from year to year. I started talking to one of these guys and we talked about the fishing on Mosquito earlier that year. For some reason I told him the umbrella story and he started laughing so hard that he had tears. He then told me that he had lost that umbrella! He had bought it for the seat on his boat. It had some kind of bracket that held it to the seats pedestal. He went on to give it's description and sure enough...it was the one I had snagged. It goes to show you that the fishing world can be a small world!


----------



## Ripley

my daughter and i were shore fishing out at ladue one night and she gets a big heavy hit... she sets the hook and the fight it is on....she's got a light action ugly stick with 8lb mono .... she's all excited .... this is going to be the biggest fish she ever tied into... she's 20 at the time and has been fishing since she was able to understand how to reel a bluegill in... so about 16 years.... she can cast very well ... so it's out there a ways.... i don't hear anything breaking the water.... and i'm watching her fight this thing.... the drag is set kind of on the lighter side.... so any type of her pulling back and reeling down made it seem like it was taking line.... i'm thinking it's a big carp...finally after about 15 minutes this thing starts to be into the edge of the light from the lanterns.... i told her if it's a big fish she is going to have to step in the water to get it because she can't pull it up on shore or to shallow with the light pole or breaking the line....i'm on the edge of the water and she steps in and is almost to her knees... about a foot deep.... she's dancin and laughin and giving me a hard time about how big her fish is and i haven't caught anything but minnows... drowning worms... you know how that goes.... well... just after it hit the edge of light... i thought this isn't fighting like any fish i know of.... it's either pretty big or it's something that maybe shouldn't be hooked... i asked her if she wanted to net it or if i should.... she said no it's my fish i'll net it... you hold the pole...you'll just knock it off the hook and miss the net...... i held the lantern up and the pole and handed her the net... she turned and walked about 4 steps from the bank... and got really quite.... she threw the net back at me and walked out to knee deep... reached down and picked up her trophy.... she walked back and tossed the biggest plastic milk crate i'd ever seen.... i was rollin i was laughin so hard.... poor kid hardly said a word the rest of the night and the next day.... me being the good father that i am.... never said another word about it.... however.... the picture was on the fridge for a few weeks .... proudly displayed..... but she still uses that crate today... lol


oh and for all you mosquito lake fishermen..... july 24th of 2007 .... i lost a 6'6" meduim light action berkely lighting rod.... i can't remember the reel.... i think maybe a shimano spincast.... i was fishing off the southside of the causeway.... off the bottom.... i had just leaned the rod up against the cooler ... leaned over to get my soda on my right side.... got it in my right hand and went back for the lightning rod and it flew up over the cooler.... clearing the rocks by 6ft and out into the deep.....casted for about an hour trying to find it.... my buddy and i were laughing the whole time.... still laugh about it today..... not so much that i care about the pole or reel.... just ticks me off because i'd like to know what hit it so hard and fast.... it had to fly about 12 to 15 before it hit water.... 

so if anybody can remember reeling it in..... did it still have a fish on it?....what was it?


----------



## Thrash44047

Yup, my 9yr old caught a beaver last year in a reservoir. He gets a hit, and hes 9 so he just starts fighting, never sets the hook, he fought this thing for the better part of 5 min, then in his words "its a giant dad a giant", he gets it up about 10 ft from the shore and it surfaces and its a darned beaver with the line just above his lure in its front paw, not hooked just hold'n on for dear life. See's the boy lets go turns smacks his tail on the water and swims away. The lil guy was dejected and excited. Dad, dad, i told ya it was a monster, and it was, it was a monster beaver. I was very glad it wasnt hooked because i would had to catch the beaver, and get the trebels out of his paw, and not get eat'n by our tree eating friends.


----------



## cptn_janks

a bra at greenfield


----------



## Whiskerhunter

joebertin said:


> How about a Lake Erie seagull...
> 
> He hit a Shad Rap on the east side of the Ashtabula breakwall. We were
> trolling, didn't see him hit but the rod slams back and I look back and see
> this seagull being dragged through the water. My buddy stops the boat,
> and the gull goes airborne. What a fight. He couldn't stay up long with
> the crank bait in his mouth and me reeling him in.
> 
> My buddy says cut the line, I said I wanted my plug back. So I grabbed
> one wing, he grabbed the other and I removed the plug with the needle
> nose pliars. His beak was pretty messed up, and he was a little "cranky"
> by the time I got the plug out, but he flew away pretty much intact.
> 
> Hot as hell, and we're sitting there sweating and recovering from the
> wrestling match with the bird (he was big), when a boatpulls up, and asks
> "what the limit on gulls?".


Has happened to my dad and I on 3 occasions. Don't know why but now and again the deep diving cranks we use pop to the surface, and we have been "fortunate" enough to have a gull flying overhead 3 times. All 3 of ours however were pretty calm once we got them to the boat though they were a hell of a fight.


----------



## Socom

One day as a kid fishing in wallace lake for crappie with a rooster tail, I hooked a pop can filled with dirt by the tab, then on the next cast caught a zip loc bag full of mud and a couple minutes later hooked the catch of the day.. a two foot tall orange traffic cone!


----------



## Ripley

were you casting for fish.... or some road workers lunch?... a stop/slow sign on a stick and hard hat you could have made $10 an hour...lol..are you sure it was wallace..... some of the potholes here in ohio are big enough to be a lake....


----------



## Lewzer

I've caught my fair share of stuff from the water but I've noticed a lot of guys reeling in ladies pink underwear from Lake Erie for the past year.
Did Ohio University open branch sororities on the lakefront or something???


----------



## prohillbilly

i was fishing off a beach in north carolina catchin some baby hammerheads, and right as i cast a gull flew over and got all tangled, and i was young at the time so my dad starts trying to intangle him and the other gulls started to attack him i just sat back and laughed lol


----------



## RRKEYZX

Caught some fishing line while smallie fishing in the Rocky River near the Morley Ford...pulled the line in to find a 10lb carp attached to the other end...hand lined him in and let 'em go.


----------



## walipro

i fishin pole in kinzua, a busch can full of sand out of mosquito and a huge crab in the outerbanks


----------



## Ry440

Me and my girlfriends dad were fishing the black river for some smallies when all of the sudden my line starts screeching out. I look over at him and he had a huge jealous look on his face. I thought i had a new ohio record smallie, I pulled and pulled and reeled and reeled, then it was all the way to the rock i was standing on and BOOM! Huge Pissed off snapping turtle! Snagged in the neck. We then argued over who was takin the hook out.haha Used a stick and managed to get my tube back


----------



## Ross

while at ladue, my dad and i were shore fishing with live shiners and bobbers, seagulls kept flying right above us, 3 times in a row the seagulls came down and ate my dads shiners.


----------



## jaysin05

Ive caught a rock while catfishing...I have no clue how thats possible, but it is...


----------



## Tatonka

I caught an old rusted split ring, I have a feeling I wasn't far from snagging up


----------



## toobnoob

jaysin05 said:


> Ive caught a rock while catfishing...I have no clue how thats possible, but it is...


I've caught a rock on a fly rod steelhead fishing.........At least I know I was getting down to the fish......


----------



## jaysin05

toobnoob said:


> I've caught a rock on a fly rod steelhead fishing.........At least I know I was getting down to the fish......


haha well now i dont feel so embarrassed!!! i thought mine was a catfish hahaha


----------



## damrat

Gatlinburg tn womans underware with lumps


----------



## KWaller

I caught a rock with a vibe saugeye fishing on buckeye lake...







thought I had a good one too 
Kyle
HPT
CP

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jhammer

Weirdest thing I ever caught was my dip net and a catfish. I was at the dam and for some reason my rope came undone and I lost my dip net. About 3 hours later, I got a nice bite and set the hook. I thought I had a monster on and after reeling for a while, I found a 20" channel cat wrapped around my net.


----------



## JSykes3

Only took a few hours but I read this whole thread. 
When I used to fish for bluegills under a bobber I snagged something. I got it in and it was a huge log. It had something on it that I thought was a red, fish shaped, bobber that had 6 hooks on it(two treble hooks). I knew nothing about bass fishing THEN but I know NOW that it was a crayfish colored crank bait. Since I knew nothing about bass fishing, heck I didn't even know bass existed, I tied it on my line and put a 3 maggots on each treble hook. I toss it out and let it sit there for at least 5 minutes with no bites. As soon as I start to reel it in a HUGE fish jumps on the line. It takes me at least 5 minutes to reel it in, mostly because I was used to catching small bluegill. It gets up to the dock I was fishing off of and its a monster bass. I get it up on the dock and some guy helped me take the hook/s out of its mouth. I never got a measurement on that bass but it was probably the biggest I've ever caught. So if the bass aren't biting, try putting some maggots on the hook along with the lure your using.
I myself have also caught a seagull. From what I remember I was using a buzz bait. The gull snatched the buzz bait out of the air. I set the hook and it hits the water hard. I reel it in and cut the line. I wasn't planning on getting bit over a $1 buzz bait from Walmart . 
Have caught big bullfrogs on top water frog lures. A friend of mine caught a baseball he swore was a big bass when he was reeling it in . I was once fishing with the same friend and we both hooked the same trout at the same time. Both lures were in its mouth. 
Recently I was fishing from my kayak with a rubber worm. I snag something on the bottom so I paddle over to it. I pull it up out of the water and it looked like the hand of Edward Scissor hands. Scared the sh*t out of me and I nearly capsized I jumped so hard. Not sure what it was and I really don't want to know. 
Cant wait to hear some of the other replies to this thread. I like this one.


----------



## russ9054

A re-usable condom, a dead duck, and a sea gull i caught in mid-air,it still kept flying while i was reeling it in...he was released without incident.


----------



## KWaller

I TAKE THAT BACK! I was once pondfishing for bass and there was a little island on it and a little bridge to get to it. I was on the hump of the bridge at dusk and casted back and snag a BAT right out of the air with a jerk bait, it came off and was on the water injured. Soon later a bass had a good meal haha.
Kyle
HPT
CP

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## westbranchbob

buddy of mine had a beaver hooked for all of 3 seconds,swam across his line and got snagged.Pulled and old diawa rod and reel out of ladue from down by the dam while trolling.But the best one is my own tackle box,was fishing on Chagrin river took my box out to change spinner color,set the box down instead of putting it back in my vest and a few casts later wham I cast my entire box out into the river!Lost everything.lesson learned.


----------



## jcustunner24

russ9054 said:


> A re-usable condom


Ummm.... what?


----------



## creekcrawler

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by russ9054 View Post
> A re-usable condom
> Ummm.... what?


I ain't even touching that one. . .. .. ..


----------



## jcustunner24

creekcrawler said:


> I ain't even touching that one. . .. .. ..


That's what she said. I just hope Russ knows they don't come in "reusable" versions.


----------



## stevens520

These are all my wife's stories she definatley has some crazy luck.

1. pier fishing in north carolina in onslow beach caught two crabs doing it on my line. one took the bait the other came up for the ride lol

2. that same afternoon of fishing a hawk grabbed another fishermans live bait and got the hook stuck in its foot, reeled this flyin,flappin very angry hawk in to try to release the hook and about 2 feet from the peir it finally managed to escape the hook

3. fishing a pond that was next to oil tanks we as kids caught several disfigured bass like with 3 eyes more fins less fins, crazy looking things

4. this one is funny i was fishing at millcreek park when somthing snagged my line i thought i was stuck in a root or log but i was determind not to lose my last blackworm so i kept moving aorund trying to get off log when all the sudden it started slowing coming up so then i'm like omg i got the big one! ya no it finally reached the surface and i hooked the biggest snapping turtle i'd ever seen. it just opend its mouth and let my worm go. THEE very next time fishing i was down at hyland town and my first cast out the same thing happend thought i was stuck on a log or rock and it turned out to be another snapper.needless to say i havn't used a big black worm since lol


5.this one has to be the worst for me. i was fishing alone in millcreek park in youngstown when reeling in my line i didn't actually hook anything but the quickness of my lure pulled a boot up from below the bank and it looked like a foot with ankle very decomposed was still in side.


----------



## Tatonka

stevens520 said:


> 5.this one has to be the worst for me. i was fishing alone in millcreek park in youngstown when reeling in my line *i didn't actually hook anything but the quickness of my lure pulled a boot up from below the bank* and it looked like a foot with ankle very decomposed was still in side.


Jesus, how fast do you reel in


----------



## russ9054

jcustunner24 said:


> That's what she said. I just hope Russ knows they don't come in "reusable" versions.


Wattaya mean?... uhhh ohhh!


----------



## Huz-yak

I was fishing down below Berlin dam a few years ago. Watched another guy hook a monster fish and fight it for about 5 minutes until his line snapped. He was kinda pissed so he left. I kept fishing and snagged a line. I always carry out any trash or tackle I snag so I started pulling the line in by hand and landed this dudes giant carp that had just broke him off 10 minutes earlier.


----------



## fishinnick

I've caught a couple rocks before, they actually fight pretty well! Caught a pair of socks!(my dad had to unhook it lol) Bringing in my line after I lost a steelhead there was someone elses jig at the end of my line! My fly must of hooked onto the jig and not the fish. Caught 2 turtles. Caught other peoples snagged line before that feels like a fish, but no fish at the end though.


----------



## exide9922

a big hunk of what I hope was deer, out of walborn. that was pretty disgusting

also at walborn saw someones tangled mess of line the left on the bank, decided to clean it up. started pulling it in out the the water and it pulled back! ended up having a nice sized carp on a hook on the line

again at walborn (starting to see a trend here....) my son caught a snapping turtle on a buzzbait. posted that earlier this year

i guess i didnt realize all the weird stuff happened at walborn....


----------



## I_Shock_Em

jcustunner24 said:


> Ummm.... what?


that's what i was thinking


----------



## tedward

I caught my own fishing pole. Was at spitzer marina with with minnows under a bobber on two poles, sitting down with one on either side. Bobber under and pole skipped into the water before I could grab it and disappeared. Awhile later I, and bout 100 feet down the pier I see a bobber under water moving around. Used other set up, snagged it and pulled up my lost rod. No fish attached. Also caught seagull at E. 72. Cut my line bout 2 ft. from the bird. Returned next day and that bird was flying with my huskey jerk still hooked on it's leg. Wonder if it ever caught anything?


----------



## JimmyMac

I caught a stringer with about 5-6 big bass on it, I was just a kid maybe 8 years old fishing with my grandpa, he was all smiles for like the next 3 days lol. All the bass were alive and turned lose.


----------



## surfin4stripers

A 4-foot mylar balloon while surf-fishing.


----------



## JSykes3

My friend just caught this glove at Portage Lakes old state park last night. Luckily there wasn't a hand inside.


----------



## jpbasspro

If you can believe it, a penny! I have my dad as a witness.


----------



## floater99

I reeled up a Coleman Lantern ice fishing,and a pair of sunglasses on the same day,good pair of glasses, I released the Lantern LOL :Banane23:


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper

Not in water... Didn't realize I locked my keys in car when we left to fish. Come back and see them sitting between the seats. Doors were locked and there was about an inch or so of opening in window. Slid pole in, dropped line, maneuvered around and hooked the key ring. Nearly lost them trying to squeeze through window. I consider it to be one of my greatest catches. Lol.


It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## fontinalis

i caught a rubber boot that had a bullhead nested in it, with a few hundred little ones with her. I cant believe they stayed in it while i cranked it in.


----------



## seebachers

Back in 1997 I caught 2 fishing pools off the pier in Lorain. 1, a zebco, I gave to my 4 year old daughter, and she still has it. By the way, she also lost it off the pier the same year, and I snagged it back a few minutes later.


----------



## tracker30

Over the 4th fishing with a nephew. He wanted to try some of my artificials, so I hooked him up with a tube jig. Minutes later I hear "I've got a big one". Look down and see him pulling in a 2ft snapping turtle. I tell him don't touch that and took his pole and got the hook loose. He told everyone at the picnic and of course I let him keep the tube jig.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Fishing a trib that goes into the black after a flood... A house. We kept snagging our rigs and decided to go into the river and found a bunch of 2by4s nailed together with a socket and some drywall still stuck to it.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

My dad caught an anchor on lake Chatauqua that we had lost the year before.


----------



## Ry440

After reading all these posts it is pretty scary how many people catch dead people


----------



## treytd32

caught a car bumper, car tire, t shirt, one Air Jordan XI, used condoms, a garbage bag full of plastic grocery bags, 2/6's of a 6 pack, and a pair of rayban sunglasses (my own lol) at the lower dam in Hamilton on the GMR


----------



## Rmelz

On the 21st of this month I was fishing at the cuyahoga in Kent, and when I reeled my crank bait in, there was a 4" hair stuck to the lure. I showed the people at the kayak rental place and they didn't seem to concerned so neither was I. It freaked me out at 1st. When I was reeling in I thought I had a hit, then the next time I casted out the hair was on it when I brought it in.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

I hooked a 6' alligator when fishing from the bank while in Louisiana, thankfully he threw the hook. I had heard that if you pulled a topwater bait up to their nose they would eat it and I will testify that it is true.

Caught a 3' mocassin on a small bluegill, thankfully the teenager who was with me beat the crap out of. That was one mad snake


----------



## Ey3FrenZy

2 years ago, my buddy and i were at olcott fishing for salmon and my buddys hook went right through the eye of a swivel, which was apparently hooked in a brown trouts mouth..now that was interesting!! he pulled out a 9lb brown

on the side thought, i did pull out a stinky rag!


----------



## willyb021

caught not 1 but 2 snails the other day at leesville on a bulldawg


----------



## Coonhound

Funniest fight i've had...

Buddy and i were fishing the TNT at Caesar's Creek. I pitched to a bush we'd already caught several short fish from, just convinced there had to be a keeper in there.

I let the jig drop to the bottom under the bush, then hopped it a few times. Got a really good hit and set the hook. Fought the fish for a second, then the line got really heavy. I pulled and it came to me a few feet, then when i went to reel down it pulled back. 

I see-sawed back and forth with this thing for a minute or two, and by this time my buddy has the net ready, thinking we've got a good fish. 

Finally pull it to the surface and apparently when i set the hook i pulled about a 12" bass across a big tree branch and got it hung up. We laughed so hard we cried. We were both convinced we had a huge smallmouth or something. lol We even took a picture of that poor little bass pinned to that big tree branch.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

The brown trout story reminded me of something that happened in Wisconsin. I was fishing for monster brown trout that were spawning along the shore. I had thrown out salmon eggs and I see this ten pound male brown trout swim by. My line slowly starts to move. I waited until the line came tight before pulling. This brown trout had his mouth open and my line had gone into his mouth. As he continued to swim the hook slowly came to the side of his mouth and set. That was one beautiful fish. Bad luck for him


----------



## KWILSON512

I caught a cheap rod / real combo while trolling at LaDue and one time I reached back to cast and accidentally hooked my brothers hat off his head with a little cleo.


----------



## Tatonka

An ancient 7 foot fence post with holes wore through it from being in the water so long.
It was heavy and when I got it into the boat snails fell off of it like fleas jumping off a dog
I snagged it while trolling at Leesville


----------



## Dandrews

I caught this fire extinguisher yesterday on a Bass Pro XPS Static shad.


----------



## Tatonka

Dandrews said:


> I caught this fire extinguisher yesterday on a Bass Pro XPS Static shad.


I lost one of them at Leesville, the youngest son knocked it over the side, I had it "sort of" zip tied to an antenna nub


----------



## THE POPE

Was fishing at Tappan this year for crappie.

Got a hit and started reeling in. Only thing left on the end of my
hook was the fishes eyeball staring back at me !

If anyone catches a one-eyed crappie at Tappan, he was mine !

Panfish Pope !


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

Thought of another one. My dad and I used to bottom fish when I was a kid. One day we were at Englewood or Huffman dam. He gets a bite and sets the hook and it feels heavy. He reels in a coke can! But, inside this coke can is a little tiny channel cat about 2" long. He had a devil of a time getting that little thing out of the can opening.


----------



## ohiojmj

While fishing in NY many years back, I reeled a heavy load that turned out to be Jimmy Hoffa rolled in a carpet like a burrito. Oh you said funniest thing, sorry.


----------



## Khersh88

Earlier tonight while catfishing after my friend surrenders to flathead god. And put cut bait on for channels and started yelling for me to bring the net. It was big. 30 lbs at least on cutbait. Ha ha


----------



## hatteras1

2 years ago, my buddy caught this small round ugly pitted round thing and i grabbed the camera and got it.. it looked like a terd!!! (I'm yellin,,, u got a terd)!!!!swear to G. it was a 2" oblong rock with pits in it.. ( got a great pic of it  )


----------



## dock dabber

Reeled in a plactic wal mart shopping bag with about a 14" turd in it out on Erie. And that was all I reeled in that day.


----------



## edlovereze

Well a couple of days I lost a diamond shad in the pond by my house. Today I reeled it back it haha. Can't explain how surprised I was. I had to cut the line cause it got snagged but I managed to catch it today haha 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hatteras1

yonderfishin said:


> It wasnt me but I was there, funny story so I had to tell it. While sucker fishing in the pine river in Michigan my brother always set the hook extremely hard, literally ripping the line out of the fishes mouth usually. We joked about how he was gonna rip the lips right off the fish. Well, sure enough once he got a bite and yanked the rod up like a power lifter, feeling nothing on the other end he reeled the line in held up the hook and ther was a partial pair of fish lips hanging from the hook. No joke, he ripped the lips right off the fish. I almost fell in the river I was laughing so hard.


is that you "butch" ???


----------



## Flippin 416

I saw a pair of swimming nose plugs reeled in this past weekend while fishing Portage lakes!!!


----------



## fishdaddy

My old fishing pole from 5 years back. I had lost it while in a john boat on my frineds pond.


----------



## MuskieLuv

I was fishing up in Canada for walleyes and while trolling an Erie Dearie I got broke off with a nice fish. We went back to that same area and was fishing a day or two later and I hooked up on another nice fish and brought in a nice walleye. To everyones suprise, my erie dearie was in it's mouth. I couldn't believe on this big lake I caught the same fish and got my lure back.


----------



## hatteras1

i can't remember the year,but back in the early 80's. was down below griggs reservoir on the south east shore. had a guy to my left with a very heavy rod, prob a 7footer and #3 or 4 reel. to my right, a man had walked out to the falls, and on the rocks. i've fished it before, and you feel the spray from the falls, you can get that close. so i'm watching everyone (not catching)...."sorry,but while i think of it... i looking at the guys, who are watching me as i'm watching them,,,, not catch.." just think thats funny........anyhow.. the guy on my left does this monster hookset and i'm watching him... awesome,, need something to happen.. then i notice the guy under the falls also has something...(woohoo!! fish..finally) about that time the guy on my left does a major set and pull. and the guy on the right disapeared... then it dawned on me.. guy on my left is crankin him in, big time. guy on the right popped up and was trying to get back to the rocks, (and there were these 3 beer cans floating near him)... this is like the funniest thing i've seen in a long time... best part my sister was above the falls, watching. she had seen it too..... finally, a witness to a fish story


----------



## bassattacker

Few years back me and a couple buddies were catfishing and we had our bait bucket in the waters edge so I walk over to rebait when I noticed this beaver doing the backstroke up river less than 10 feet from me, as I proceed to say look at this beaver doing the backstroke it startled and upset his leisure time and proceeded to roll over and take off while going through all our lines my buddy thinks he's got a monster peeling line out locks the reel down and swings and hooks what he thinks is a monster river flat, we can here the water going nuts the closer it gets then he sees the beaver we are all rolling laughing by now cause he was the only one who didn't realize that it was mr beaver we was able to release mr beaver unharmed he had only wrapped the line around him and he's back to doing his lazy backstrokes!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Perch

OK Gotta tell this one..............I was up in the Canton area to visit friends and celebrate Ash Wednesday, and I decided to wet a line at a local pond. Had been awhile and it felt great to get out fishing near my hometown. Didn't get a chance to hit the bait shop for the proper offerings so I used one of them new Dorito Tacos from Taco Bell. ( if you've had one , you would know WHY I chose the "DT" as bait. ) Anyhow, I got the runs ( On my fishing rod ) and MAN did this fish take off like a bat out of Michigan !!! I figured I had a new state record something out there and as luck would have it I had a big ole TURTLE ! This Turtle was all white like an albino and he must of had a pound of metal in his jaws - Hooks, spinnerbaits, a crank bait and what looked like a part from a shopping cart in there too ! I never got him in to the bank before he made a Run for the Border................I'll bet he weighed a hundred pounds ............


----------



## 10fish

On a trip out of Fishermans Wharf head boats I pulled out a pair of size 46 waist Hanes underware ( released to swim again)

And in Canada while bass fishing with a purple rubber worm I hooked into a 36 in carp, man I though I had the largest bass in Canada till she came to the top. grrrrr


----------



## catfishnut

Well it wasn't me, it was my brother and it wasn't all that funny....just amazed the crap out of me!! We were fishing at La Due, we were killing the crappie really good. My bro loses one of his new reels when it falls off his rod and sinks about 12' down. He puts a big trible hook on another rod to try to find and snag it, while I start complaining that we'll be there all day trying to snag it.........he's first cast.......up comes the reel!!!! That was about 10yrs ago and I still shake my head in amazement at his dumb luck!!!!


----------



## normd

A Seagull! I was fishing the surf for Steelhead at the mouth of the Platte River in the Northern Lower of Mich. Appearantly i didnt have enough weight on my floating spawn sack as it was riding the surface out in the bay. My rod doubled over in the beach rod holder and as i reared back the bird hit the water. It was like pulling in a kite as i brought her to shore. A buddy threw his coat over it and removed the hook in it beak. Once free it made one last dive at me. Crazy day.


----------



## Lynxis

My Dad and I had just arrived at Fletchers Pond and decided to go out that evening. One one of our first casts he reels in a big ball of propwash weeds.

In the weeds was a gigantic ball of carp eggs and ...such....

He went to unhook the weeds and saw the "stuff" on the weeds and stopped and said EW! Just then the whole mess slopped off his lure onto the carpet on the deck of my boat. Just disgusting.

So, i try to find something to "scrape" the stuff up, all the while its girating back and forth looking as disgusting as possible. I couldnt find anything so i just used my hands and started to throw it back in the water. Stuff got EVERYWHERE. We started laughing so hard we could barely breathe. So hard in fact i had to hand Dad a bucket which he proceeded to throw up into. 

Finally i finished cleaning up the mess off the carpet. We start to calm down a little bit. Rinse out the bucket. Dad then coughs up a nasty post-puke hawker, and spits it out into the lake. Only it lands on my carpeted gun rail...

Carp eggs, carp sperm, decaying plant matter, puke, and spit all in a span of about 3 minutes....

I looked at him and said.... thats it.. we're going home.


----------



## Perch

Dude that Carp egg mess story takes the cake ! LMAO !


----------



## Tatonka

Perch said:


> OK Gotta tell this one..............I was up in the Canton area to visit friends and celebrate Ash Wednesday, and I decided to wet a line at a local pond. Had been awhile and it felt great to get out fishing near my hometown. Didn't get a chance to hit the bait shop for the proper offerings so I used one of them new Dorito Tacos from Taco Bell. ( if you've had one , you would know WHY I chose the "DT" as bait. ) Anyhow, I got the runs ( On my fishing rod ) and MAN did this fish take off like a bat out of Michigan !!! I figured I had a new state record something out there and as luck would have it I had a big ole TURTLE ! This Turtle was all white like an albino and he must of had a pound of metal in his jaws - Hooks, spinnerbaits, a crank bait and what looked like a part from a shopping cart in there too ! I never got him in to the bank before he made a Run for the Border................I'll bet he weighed a hundred pounds ............



I got almost half way through this and that white turtle thread slammed into my brain


----------



## Perch

There's White Turtle Talk on these forums????


----------



## hatteras1

so many bird stories i thought i'd throw mine out there too.. fishing saltwater at hatteras island for many years now.. my current score 
1 sandpiper
2 galls
1 pelican
1 near miss with a cormorant
now the pelican was draped with line and sinkers,and in the tide was heading out. took forever to get him to shore, but then he was content to stand close to the water. it turned into a staredown between him and i. i finally decided i would just grab the bird by the neck and we would wrestle the lines and weights and hooks off of him. he would have lost 6oz in just lead alone. now that thing on the end of his bill that looks like a dagger.......... well thats exactly what it's used for, "as he latched onto my right thumb". my friend jan was quick to get a towel over his head, and we worked him over with line cutters. he fought us but he also figured out we helped him out. he made a ruckus but then he stayed with us for the reat of the day. we fed him mullet.
(now the cormorant!!!!!) forget that... that bird is sleek and black and has the look of a fighter jet)you hook this bad boy.... i recommend you just cut your losses.......


----------



## Bass-Chad

I got a good one for y'all, I was 13ish at the time so 2003 and, I was fishing at Bass Lakes in Doylestown. Well I was tight lining for the first time and not paying attention after all I was 13 so I must have seen something shiny lol. So the Shakespeare Mantis (if you follow Shakespeare brand at all you know how long ago this was) I had just bought the night before zipped into the pond and after the emotional devastation of losing my brand new rod and reel combo, I started tossing a swim bait around and ended up hooking MY OWN ROD with the Catfish STILL HOOKED!!! It wasn't a monster but, it made for some good eating that night as pay back


----------



## Mountfishing37

Pond fishing I hooked into a pelvis bone of something. A rather big rodent I'm guessing. Pretty cool actually. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flatty01

Was flathead fishing on the Ohio one night. Thought i had a monster and it turned out to be an old intertube from a tractor trailor tire.


----------



## Lunker49

Out ice fishing I had a friend reel in fish lips. Made for a good nickname.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Just this week I was trying to sneak in an hour of smallie fishing on the GMR before work and went in over my boot tops and had to work in wet socks all night because I hung up my $6 crankbait just out of reach on a toy lawnmower...


----------



## gpb1111

1. Lake Erie - Perch Fishing - On a spreader I caught a jumbo perch and a fishing rod and reel. When I unhooked the rod and reel, I noticed the line was still out, so I reeled it in and at the end of that was another perch.

2. Buckeye Lake - Catfishing at a spillway - I got a huge tug on a piece of chicken liver and fought for 20 minutes. Gaining a few feet, then losing a few feet. Finally when it surfaced, I realized it was a tire. A few days later at the same spot, my buddy hooked into a "huge" one at the exact same spot. I let him fight it.


----------



## copperdon

gpb1111 said:


> 1. Lake Erie - Perch Fishing - On a spreader I caught a jumbo perch and a fishing rod and reel. When I unhooked the rod and reel, I noticed the line was still out, so I reeled it in and at the end of that was another perch.
> 
> .


Same thing happened to me years ago fishing the Ohio river.

I caught a spincasting rig, and after bringing it in, realized that there was something on the end. I figured it was a branch or something... reeled in and there was a small 2 lb catfish on the other end. 

My guess is that someone fell asleep while fishing, the rod wasn't secured well, and the fish pulled their rig into the water.

Catfish seemed fine, I took him off the hook and released him... he swam away in good health.

I still have that spin casting rig, so if someone lost one near East Liverpool in 1995, and wants to describe it to me ... it's yours.


----------



## sam.baer

caught a bed frame in a pond in ottawa park golf course. lol


----------



## bigbasslew

I caught a VCR on Berlin. I never got it to work.


----------



## bigbasslew

Lynxis said:


> My Dad and I had just arrived at Fletchers Pond and decided to go out that evening. One one of our first casts he reels in a big ball of propwash weeds.
> 
> In the weeds was a gigantic ball of carp eggs and ...such....
> 
> He went to unhook the weeds and saw the "stuff" on the weeds and stopped and said EW! Just then the whole mess slopped off his lure onto the carpet on the deck of my boat. Just disgusting.
> 
> So, i try to find something to "scrape" the stuff up, all the while its girating back and forth looking as disgusting as possible. I couldnt find anything so i just used my hands and started to throw it back in the water. Stuff got EVERYWHERE. We started laughing so hard we could barely breathe. So hard in fact i had to hand Dad a bucket which he proceeded to throw up into.
> 
> Finally i finished cleaning up the mess off the carpet. We start to calm down a little bit. Rinse out the bucket. Dad then coughs up a nasty post-puke hawker, and spits it out into the lake. Only it lands on my carpeted gun rail...
> 
> Carp eggs, carp sperm, decaying plant matter, puke, and spit all in a span of about 3 minutes....
> 
> I looked at him and said.... thats it.. we're going home.


Is Fletchers Pond located in Michigan?


----------



## Lowell H Turner

A beer bottle with a softcraw in it ! I "legally" hooked it in the mouth of the bottle which had been in the water for sometime, being covered with algae. was gonna put it in the trash, poured out the muck and out falls a SOFT CRAW ! He (she/ "it") was good as bait for 1 strong hit that I missed...


----------



## Lynxis

bigbasslew said:


> Is Fletchers Pond located in Michigan?


Yes. Its near Thunder Bay, on the northeast side of the state. LP.


----------



## bigbasslew

Lynxis said:


> Yes. Its near Thunder Bay, on the northeast side of the state. LP.


I grew up running my family's fishing camp on the Thunder Bay River. I fish that area heavy in July every year. Worlds greatest fishing. You will catch 100 3lb smallmouth in a day and never see another angler.


----------



## Crappieheavenawaitsme

A towel in Brookville lake a couple years back. Was fishing for crappie or bluegill and thought I hooked into a monster flattie lol


----------



## TPfisher

I was fishing in a spot we called The Canal on the Little Miami River and I reeled in a piece of a fencepost.


----------



## TPfisher

that carp egg mess is just nasty sounding.


----------



## gerb

ive lost a pole in the water 3 or 4 times with a fish on the end....just busted out a weighted treble and got the pole back (and the fish) every time. its actually pretty fun trying to fish for your gear.


----------



## smallieguy

a zebco rod and reel, cheaper models, with a 9lb channel cat on the line.
Some poor guy bank fishing lost it i figured.


----------



## FOSR

Someone got a live grenade at Delaware.


----------



## Ghstryder

snagged a 380 today out in the Grand today, thought I was alone in the strange catch dept.


----------



## Burks

A couple bikes in the local pond back when I was 12 or 13. I'm sure you could dig up even more now. Probably a car or two, maybe a body (running joke in the town).

There are some NICE bass and catfish there, but you can only fish there if you're under 16. It's stupid since the only time I ever see anyone there is on the kids fishing derby held once a year (they stock it the week before).


----------



## fishingmaniac

A beer can. Caught thru the tab. That's a legal catch? Right?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toobnoob

fishingmaniac said:


> A beer can. Caught thru the tab. That's a legal catch? Right?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Technically you'd need to hook it in the mouth........ foul hooked!!!!


----------



## Buckeye Kid

For me it was a old ball glove I snagged in the Ohio River near Portsmouth..

I thought I had a turtle.


----------



## 419deerhunter

sam.baer said:


> caught a bed frame in a pond in ottawa park golf course. lol


Are you allowed to fish there? Thought I seen signs saying no fishing


----------



## Lunker_Hunter

Cuyahoga River under 82 I caught a branch that had 3 different spinner baits stuck in it. Luckily it was low enough that I could wade out and grab it. 

My best one was a minnow bucket in Lake Erie by the water intake probably 10-12 years ago on a perch spreader. It probably had 2 dozen live minnows in it.


----------



## FlyFishSean

out on my local stream (Blacklick) as many of you know they are installing new trails and walkways. And on my last fishing trip I caught a large piece of that orange rubber fencing that construction workers use. Im not sure if it was thrown in by careless construction workers or kids that were up to no good. But when i first felt my line go tight i was so excited. Till i noticed it wasn't tugging and shaking only pulling. so with a little patients i was finally able to tug it over to me and release my blue fox inline spinner. 

But ruined any fishing for that hole. Didnt think to remove the crap from the stream  sorry guys. also found a large hoop made out of two elbow connectors and some 1/2" PVC on the shore. what goes on at blacklick when im not looking i do not know. 

Thanks
Sean Scott


----------



## Dinkchef

A submerged bicycle with my cast net at petros. Could've opened a bait shop with all the broken rigs wrapped around it! Ripped a 8 in hole in my net.


----------



## spikeg79

Caught a tree branch so far this year. I hooked a little catfish and it ran around a tree branch so I thought I had a monster fish at first. Took me 5 minutes to reel it in to shore  . The wife and I had a good laugh about it and I let the fish have the worm and tossed him back in.


----------



## IGbullshark

a few years back i was fishing from a pier off the Florida gulf coast. since i was fishing for snapper i was casting under the pier. after a while of no bites i went to reel in my line and on the other end was a 15 foot pole net. the pier has a restaurant on it and since we were just visiting for a week i decided to leave it there with the restaurant people. to this day its still there and they use it to net the fish that are to big to pull up with a line.


----------



## Mr. A

I was leaving for the night cause I was catching nothing but dinks at alum. I figured it was a great night out so I give it one more try. I thought I had a big cat, instead a softshell turtle! LOL! Fought real good initially, then I thought I lost the fish, then another good fight, then lost again. Then it was in far enough I could hear it in the water.... pulled it up and got a surprise!

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## 9Left

Went to GMR the other day... My buddy casts out a lipless crank and mid retrieve the Pole bends , we thought he had. Nice saugeye... nope... He pulls in a pair of HANES BOXER BRIEFS!!!! I laughed so hard I almost fell outta my yak!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

esox62 said:


> this is a good cabin fever thread also.what strange things have YOU reeled in.
> about 30 yrs ago, fishing the bridge at ladue castin for catfish...i reeled in a glenn miller 45..it came in side to side like a bluegill.."i got sumpthin"..lol. we were all stoned to the bejesus...my buddy caught a sandal castin for pike in the cuyahoga , last year i took a pal to milton trollin for muskie and he got a half beer bottle..i know muskie guy has these beat...! what you got!?!?


We were trolling from Conneaut harbor up the river for steelhead. I was using a chrome Hot 'n Tot and hooked a waterlogged piece of plywood about 2 foot on a side. I hooked it near dead center, and when it started planing off in the current, we were all convinced I had hooked a state record steelie! Talk about disappointment! But, it did give me one helluva fight!


----------



## kingofamberley

One time in a small lake I caught a log FULL of lures and managed to get it in, joked that it was the scourge of the lake.
One time in a gnarly creek near me, I caught a tampon.
One time in Lake St. Claire, I hooked a 2lb smallmouth, and during the fight a huge muskie grabbed it and tried to eat it. He let go during the fight but I still got the smallmouth in, and it had huge teeth marks in the shape of the muskie's jaw. Once in a lifetime right there!


----------



## PJF

I took my neighbor boy trolling when he was about 14 yrs old. He looked a pair of panty hose in the waist band..every time he would pull back "they" would fight---He kept saying "what a fish" . When he got it to the boat it kind of looked like a drift sock. We teased him so bad that he blushed..


----------



## BBO Ohio

Catfishing at deer creek this year reeled in two catfish at once. The fish I caught on my pole got tangle with another pole that a fish was pulling around with him. Here's the link.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVnDWaUJ2Jw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K2mP6A3BVI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Pretty funny actually. Just capped a great night 

"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## Dawgus

This year-a rod & reel at North; and an OLD Strohs can, 5 rubber gloves, 7 bread bags, a kids shoe, a condom,a raincoat, and an old UMC tacklebox at Springfield. Inside the box was a Heddon Torpedo, Johnson spoon, a Daredevil, and 3 steel leaders.


----------



## Fish O N

About two hours ago I reeled in a header manifold


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sirwalleye

Casting spoons at fairport harbor for steelhead we reeled in a condom! Another time fishing a small park pond thought I was snagged turned out to be a small gas powered remote speedboat 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish O N

Last night I reeled in a 30th anniversary edition ugly stick 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiojmj

Just last week, I was trying to pull the anchor at Avon Point on Lake Erie and had a heck of a time. It took two of us to slowly pull up our new found treasure, a rusty old driveshaft for a car or truck. They aching back just went away recently. It was catch and release so it's out there for someone to catch when it grows bigger with more zebra muscles.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

Snagged an old Mitchell rod and reel right through the hook keeper. Also caught and old can of soup


----------



## JamesT

Nothing super funny. Lowest probability? A tie bw my brothers fishing pole (daiwa dforce 2 piece combo) that had been sitting in the river for about 3 months (since we were fishing together both times, i guess this was the funniest, but you had to be there hahahaha) and a mini fat rap that had been in the river for about a month. I accidentally dropped it in the river and snagged it off the bottom.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan

No one has reported it yet, but I dropped a slotted kitchen spoon through the ice at AEP, hope to see it on this thread one day


----------



## rustyfish

Well it wasn't hooked but a caught a tampon applicator tube thingy in my castnet.....aguhhhhhhh.


----------



## eatinbass

Black Tip Gull while trolling at Hoover.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Liquidsmoke

I reeled in this chunk of metal at GMR this afternoon.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dstiner86

Its not funny but impressive.. Wednesday I snagged while catfishing .. After 10 minutes of reeling/pulling i finally see a 8 foot plus 14" in diameter log sliding the bottom ever so slowly..then after standing in amazement that i pulled that in a good 15-20 feet i saw a glint of silver and noticed my hook about a foot out of water hooked into some other suckers line which was wrapped around the log i just pulled in.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cedar1

Reeled in a brake pad just the other day


----------



## kingofamberley

Reeled in the top half of someone's rod the other day in a small pond, hooked the wad of line still tangled around the tip


----------



## BG Slayer

My brother caught a pepsi can from the 1970's thought he had a nice catfish


----------



## Dandrews

Last fall I caught the top half of an Ugly Stick out of the GMR. It was in the same vicinity where King of Amberly lost one a couple weeks earlier. I still have it, we&#8217;ll hook up some time this spring & I&#8217;ll get it back to him.


----------



## Tightlines

Snagged a $20 bill in Lake Wawasee. Seen it on the bottom in early spring.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Dirty Mudskipper said:


> Not in water... Didn't realize I locked my keys in car when we left to fish. Come back and see them sitting between the seats. Doors were locked and there was about an inch or so of opening in window. Slid pole in, dropped line, maneuvered around and hooked the key ring. Nearly lost them trying to squeeze through window. I consider it to be one of my greatest catches. Lol.
> 
> 
> It's always a great day to fish!


I was ice fishing a couple of years ago and the night bite crappie were just starting to shut off. We decided to pack up and when I stood up my keys fell out and down the hole. 17 feet of water in a weed bed at night. After some choice words my buddy ties on a Swedish pimple and I start to jig it on the bottom while calling someone to come pick us up. Suddenly I feel.something. feels like a fish. Nope its the keys. Fob still worked. Odds were long at best and I wouldnt believe it if i wasn't there


----------



## ranger373v

at kentucky lake a few years back i hooked a rock...got it right in a little dip...


then last year... at the GMR i hooked another one!

got both of em in.


----------



## ranger373v

BBO Ohio said:


> Catfishing at deer creek this year reeled in two catfish at once. The fish I caught on my pole got tangle with another pole that a fish was pulling around with him. Here's the link.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVnDWaUJ2Jw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K2mP6A3BVI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Pretty funny actually. Just capped a great night
> 
> "friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"



alright i gotta go!


lol no really i wanna go back up there and fish.. i went to pre fish for a tournament last year...couldn't even get the boat off the trailer....


----------



## Legend killer

A bra. That is the strangest thing.


----------



## winchesters/diesel

I once reeled in a mud puppy it was crazy. And I witnessed I shotgun in a case reeled in before had to have been from a duck hunter.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I caught a full tree stump at mosquito a few years back on a jig head with 4lb test on an ugly stick!!!! GREAT FIGHT!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gone Wishin

A hatchet out of shadow lake. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonlpeck922

On seperate days ive caught spinning combos. One time i even caught a stringer with 17 whitebass . I was only 15 so i thought i had moby dick himself!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25

This forum is great keep it going


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ben Fishing

As a kid in the 70's we snagged a mini bike in the Cuyahoga River. Me and a few buddies wrestled to shore.


----------



## dstiner86

Ben Fishing said:


> As a kid in the 70's we snagged a mini bike in the Cuyahoga River. Me and a few buddies wrestled to shore.


You can't just leave the story at that... What came of your catch?? I know me as a kid I would of dragged it home with thoughts of fixing it up and owning my very own mini bike only to get grief from my parents for bringing back a pile of junk and forced to put it by the curb..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

My Son got into something last year out of Lorain, I mean the rod is bent and its peeling drag(one of the trolling baitcaster outfits) and the captain is like boy your in for it, after a few minutes we notice way out in the distance we had snagged into a large piece of clear plastic tarp oh well it was exciting while it lasted.


----------



## tehsavage

Was perch fishing and hooked something huge with 30lb braid on, got it up and couldn't see it rolling, drug is straight back down. Line broke and never seen it. Everyone sat in silence for the next 4 hours and every 3 minutes or so someone would go ".....damn....." Pulled anchor up to leave, PERCH SPREADER HOOKED TO THE ANCHOR LINE!


Steelhead fishing at beaver, brother runs a rooster gets snagged up on a 30lb spiderwire. and this monster of the deep comes out










Hey why don't we try to pull it out?












80lb's of water logged slab wood right out of the muck. These are used here as a container wall for the shore line.


----------



## JimVW

Was in a cat fishing tourney with my friend and his monster 10' surf rod. He could cast over half way across the lake. On one of these casts I was watching a man across the lake cast his line into almost the exact same spot. This man was very loud and everyone knew when he caught a fish. He was a Joe Dirt replica and spoke the same way. As my friend tightened his line, I could hear Joe Dirt saying " hear we go boys"!! When he picked up his rod and felt for a fish, my friend gave the hook set of all hooksets. The lines paralleled the water for a instant and the old Joe Dirts pole was in the middle of the lake. The biggest fish that ever got away story was already flying outta old Joes mouth!! I was laughing so hard I flipped my folding chair and could not catch my breath!! His pole snagged on the bottom and I told my buddy he was pulling in someone else pole. No one saw the whole thing but me. They believed me when he pulled the guys bait, hook and line in. Joe told the story of the monster fish to everyone that passed and a few over the phone!!


----------



## Daveo76

JimVW said:


> Was in a cat fishing tourney with my friend and his monster 10' surf rod. He could cast over half way across the lake. On one of these casts I was watching a man across the lake cast his line into almost the exact same spot. This man was very loud and everyone knew when he caught a fish. He was a Joe Dirt replica and spoke the same way. As my friend tightened his line, I could hear Joe Dirt saying " hear we go boys"!! When he picked up his rod and felt for a fish, my friend gave the hook set of all hooksets. The lines paralleled the water for a instant and the old Joe Dirts pole was in the middle of the lake. The biggest fish that ever got away story was already flying outta old Joes mouth!! I was laughing so hard I flipped my folding chair and could not catch my breath!! His pole snagged on the bottom and I told my buddy he was pulling in someone else pole. No one saw the whole thing but me. They believed me when he pulled the guys bait, hook and line in. Joe told the story of the monster fish to everyone that passed and a few over the phone!!


How would you have felt if it was the other way around and it happened to one of you? Worst story of this thread


----------



## chrism1367

Daveo76 said:


> How would you have felt if it was the other way around and it happened to one of you? Worst story of this thread


Like an ass...and rightfully so

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimVW

Probably same as old Joe telling fish stories and drinking beer. It wasn't your pole, was it daveo


----------



## Lukat

I don't think the event happened intentionally and the big mouth earned it a little bit. It would be different if the guy's tackle was trashed on purpose. JMO.


----------



## Raylc

My Dad was casting a Jitterbug from the dock at a camp in Ontario at night. A Owl hit the plug and hooked itself in the foot. It put up a hell of a fight, he was yelling for help the whole time. He got it down(it was airborn the whole time) on the bank and we wrapped it in a coat, which it shredded, to get the hook out. Three of us were clawed and bit, they are one tough bird!!


----------



## flyman01

About 7 years ago, my youngest son had two baseball games to play at a Warren County park with an hour break between games. In the park was a large pond with a good number of people fishing so I decided to do some as well during the break. I had a spin casting outfit in the trunk, I pulled it out and tied on a rattle-shad and was walking around the far end of the pond casting over some of the weed beds. On one of my back-casts, I feel a tug and then this squawking as I accidentally hooked a duck that was sitting on a nest that I did not see. This Duck then flies off with my lure hooked in its side while quickly spooling line off my reel. Instinctively, I hit the bail of the reel and the duck came splashing down into the pond about 50 yards out. Now in the water, it is splashing and making a commotion which everyone around heard and is now watching me as I am slowly retrieving it in, trying not to hurt it or lose my new $5.00 lure. Well, as this thing is flapping and making all this noise, it excites a male Mallard on the bank that now fly's out to it, mounts the snagged duck and starts having its way with as I am now reeling both of them in. About 30 feet from the bank and after the male duck has finished his deed, he fly's off and I get the other to hand, gently working the trebled hook out of its side and release it. That duck got screwed twice that day and I called it a quits after that moment.

On another outing, while fly fishing with my oldest out in Colorado right at dusk, I was casting to some rising trout when a bat swooped down and took my fly while in mid air. It too came splashing down in the water but came unhooked and flew off thankfully.


----------



## imalt

flyman01 said:


> About 7 years ago, my youngest son had two baseball games to play at a Warren County park with an hour break between games. In the park was a large pond with a good number of people fishing so I decided to do some as well during the break. I had a spin casting outfit in the trunk, I pulled it out and tied on a rattle-shad and was walking around the far end of the pond casting over some of the weed beds. On one of my back-casts, I feel a tug and then this squawking as I accidentally hooked a duck that was sitting on a nest that I did not see. This Duck then flies off with my lure hooked in its side while quickly spooling line off my reel. Instinctively, I hit the bail of the reel and the duck came splashing down into the pond about 50 yards out. Now in the water, it is splashing and making a commotion which everyone around heard and is now watching me as I am slowly retrieving it in, trying not to hurt it or lose my new $5.00 lure. Well, as this thing is flapping and making all this noise, it excites a male Mallard on the bank that now fly's out to it, mounts the snagged duck and starts having its way with as I am now reeling both of them in. About 30 feet from the bank and after the male duck has finished his deed, he fly's off and I get the other to hand, gently working the trebled hook out of its side and release it. That duck got screwed twice that day and I called it a quits after that moment.
> 
> On another outing, while fly fishing with my oldest out in Colorado right at dusk, I was casting to some rising trout when a bat swooped down and took my fly while in mid air. It too came splashing down in the water but came unhooked and flew off thankfully.


So I guess you were an accomplice in a duck rape. You better hope the statute of limitations is up on that.


----------

